# MAJESTICS CC NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC ∙



## Big Rich

MAJESTICS CAR CLUB NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC,ITS OFFICIAL, IT WILL BE HELD ONCE AGAIN AT LONG BEACH VETERANS STADIUM,,THERE WILL BE A CAR HOP,THE BIGGEST PICNIC OF THE YEAR,,MAKE PLANS TO ATTEND THIS EVENT,THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE FOR ALL LOWRIDERS,CAR HOP SPONSORED BY STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS,CASH PAYOUTS FOR 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE WINNERS,SPECIAL INVITES TO ALL CAR CLUBS,,,DONT MISS IT!!!!!!FLIER COMING SOON! ALSO VENDORS BOOTH AVAILABLE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

:thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hmmmmmmmmmmmm let me c what im doing that day :biggrin: lol


----------



## 805rickmajestics

and u know this mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmman :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

sounds good streetstyle will attend !!! good way to start the new year......... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

its the super show of picnics


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 15 2007, 09:00 PM~9238347
> *its the super show of picnics
> *


----------



## lifestyle4life

LIFESTYLE, WILL BE THERE "FROM THE STREET TO THE SHOW BABY" :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M

:thumbsup:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME

:thumbsup:


----------



## 59 KILLA

CERTIFIED WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich

> LIFESTYLE, WILL BE THERE "FROM THE STREET TO THE SHOW BABY" :?>
> 
> HOW ABOUT LITTLE ^%#@^%#^%? :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Nov 15 2007, 10:04 PM~9238383
> *LIFESTYLE, WILL BE THERE "FROM THE STREET TO THE SHOW BABY"  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 59 KILLA

who's going to be the man to beat 2008 tod,ron,mondo, :uh: or is anyone coming out of retirement


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

fuckit im in :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 15 2007, 10:23 PM~9238602
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> LIFESTYLE, WILL BE THERE "FROM THE STREET TO THE SHOW BABY" :?>
> 
> HOW ABOUT LITTLE ^%#@^%#^%? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: :nono: :dunno:
Click to expand...


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by 59 KILLA_@Nov 15 2007, 09:30 PM~9238702
> *who's going to be the man to beat 2008 tod,ron,mondo,  :uh: or is anyone coming out of retirement
> *


LIL VIC from BLACK MAGIC WILL BE THERE IN FULL EFFECT








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

YOU KNOW GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

*TICKETS ARE BOOKED!!!!!!*


----------



## eastbay_drop

im tryin to get my car ready for this! :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich

:0


----------



## lastminute

:thumbsup: Best picnic of the year!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Nov 16 2007, 01:36 AM~9239813
> *:thumbsup: Best picnic of the year!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

any one have rule's and classes


----------



## DIPN714

U GOT IT DIP'N WILL BE IN THE HOUSE PUTTING IT DOWN;;DON'T HATE THE GAME;; WE JUST STEPED OUR GAME UP;;COME AND SEE FOR UR SELF;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714

undefined ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;WE WILL BE DOING THE DOG GONE THANG


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 16 2007, 06:51 AM~9240686
> *:0
> *


UNLESS YOU WANT TO COMPETE WITH TRUCKS :0


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 16 2007, 12:31 AM~9239584
> *TICKETS ARE BOOKED!!!!!!
> *


:werd:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 16 2007, 12:31 AM~9239584
> *TICKETS ARE BOOKED!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider

:cheesy: 
BEST OF FRIENDS WILL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 16 2007, 09:45 AM~9241314
> *UNLESS YOU WANT TO COMPETE WITH TRUCKS :0
> *


thats right


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 15 2007, 11:41 PM~9239828
> *any one have rule's and classes
> *


single pump street
double pump street
radical

rules coming soon


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 16 2007, 01:10 PM~9243058
> *lol so that means TODD wont be their with chucky lol right
> 
> wally dogg if theirs something u got with me hit me up  :biggrin:
> *


todd is sponsoring the hop so i gues he wont compete,,and im just fucking with you ,wally didnt say shit


----------



## Big Rich

1 st place 500.00
2nd place 300.00
3rd place 100.00

on hop


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 16 2007, 05:00 PM~9244144
> *single pump street
> double pump street
> radical
> 
> rules coming soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 15 2007, 10:58 PM~9239360
> *YOU KNOW GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## boricua619`

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good way to start the Year


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 16 2007, 09:45 AM~9241314
> *UNLESS YOU WANT TO COMPETE WITH TRUCKS :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Nov 16 2007, 04:09 PM~9244214
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  good way to start the Year
> *


THE ONLY WAY TO START THE YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

shock's on the double pump's?


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

double pump;;;


----------



## PINKY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: VERY GOOD PICNIC!!! WAGON IS DONE AND WAITING FOR THE FIRST MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE HOPPERS AND I WILL SEE YOU ALL THERE :biggrin: MANIACOS  WILL BE THERE


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 15 2007, 06:03 PM~9237395
> *MAJESTICS CAR CLUB NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC,ITS OFFICIAL, IT WILL BE HELD ONCE AGAIN AT LONG BEACH VETERANS STADIUM,,THERE WILL BE A CAR HOP,THE BIGGEST PICNIC OF THE YEAR,,MAKE PLANS TO ATTEND THIS EVENT,THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE FOR ALL LOWRIDERS,CAR HOP SPONSORED BY STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS,CASH PAYOUTS FOR 1ST 2ND  AND 3RD PLACE WINNERS,SPECIAL INVITES TO ALL CAR CLUBS,,,DONT MISS IT!!!!!!FLIER COMING SOON!  ALSO  VENDORS BOOTH AVAILABLE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## wally dogg

:0


----------



## huero65

LA's FINEST CC. will be there for sure, before the sun comes out,
and the cruda kicks in :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`




----------



## FLYING CUTTY

NW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
GOOD WAY TO TO GET THE YEAR STARTED! :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

acouple of us are making the trip out there...


----------



## FIREMAN63

WHAT DAY IS IT ? 
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Nov 19 2007, 05:04 PM~9261484
> *WHAT DAY IS IT  ?
> :biggrin:
> *


today is monday :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 19 2007, 08:52 PM~9262740
> *today is monday :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


lol thats [email protected] up when is the picnic gonna happend on new years or new years eve lmk


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 19 2007, 09:52 PM~9263946
> *lol thats [email protected] up when is the picnic gonna happend on new years or new years eve lmk
> *


ON NEW YEARS DAY BUT YOU CAN GET THE PARTY STARTED ON NEW YEARS EVE WHILE WAITING IN LINE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 19 2007, 09:52 PM~9263946
> *lol thats [email protected] up when is the picnic gonna happend on new years or new years eve lmk
> *


its news year day


----------



## himbone

TEAM CRACKER COMING DEEP THIS YEAR


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 20 2007, 09:06 AM~9265707
> *TEAM CRACKER COMING DEEP THIS YEAR
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## CHELADAS75

is there an entry fee to the show for spectators? and will there be food vendors?


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 20 2007, 10:37 AM~9266686
> *is there an entry fee to the show for spectators? and will there be food vendors?
> *


THE STADIUM SELLS FOOD AND I THINK IT WAS FIVE OR TEN TO GET IN TO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

and the rule's are ?


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 20 2007, 12:10 PM~9266891
> *and the rule's are ?
> *


x2 im down when is everyone leaving whats cracin 41chev


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 20 2007, 12:37 PM~9266686
> *is there an entry fee to the show for spectators? and will there be food vendors?
> *


10 A PERSON


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 20 2007, 01:26 PM~9267006
> *10 A PERSON
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 20 2007, 12:25 PM~9266999
> *x2 im down when is everyone leaving whats cracin 41chev
> *


 puttin final touches on the 3 im not sure when im ridin out yet


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 20 2007, 12:26 PM~9267006
> *10 A PERSON
> *


  




who else is plannin on going out there from this area? cen/norcal?


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 20 2007, 02:48 PM~9267771
> *
> who else is plannin on going out there from this area? cen/norcal?
> *


Right here im Commin Out of ORANGE COVE CA FRESNO COUNTY


----------



## ricndaregal

gotta be out there by 5:30 :0 :0 :0  a.m. that is


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 20 2007, 03:22 PM~9267965
> *gotta be out there by 5:30 :0 :0 :0  a.m. that is
> *


DAMN HOW FAR DO U LIVE IM LEAVIN ABOUT 7 IN DA MORNING FROM FRESNO GET THERE ABOUT 11 AND THATS TOWING


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 20 2007, 12:26 PM~9267006
> *10 A PERSON
> *


uh......to be anounced ...smiley.....step back ..slow yo roll down....cpt is doing the price check in aisle 3


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 20 2007, 03:25 PM~9268003
> *DAMN HOW FAR DO U LIVE IM LEAVIN ABOUT 7 IN DA MORNING FROM FRESNO GET THERE ABOUT 11 AND THATS TOWING
> *


not even far from where its at, we just always make this one of the mandatories to show up early to be guaranteed a good spot.


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 20 2007, 02:25 PM~9268003
> *DAMN HOW FAR DO U LIVE IM LEAVIN ABOUT 7 IN DA MORNING FROM FRESNO GET THERE ABOUT 11 AND THATS TOWING
> *


good luck getting in at 11


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 20 2007, 02:28 PM~9268031
> *uh......to be anounced ...smiley.....step back ..slow yo roll down....cpt is doing the price check in aisle 3
> *


yeah wally tell em its 20 a person :biggrin: still cheaper than lrm :cheesy:


----------



## eastbay_drop

im should be out there if i can get my car painted in time. when are you guys goin?



> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 20 2007, 04:48 PM~9267771
> *
> who else is plannin on going out there from this area? cen/norcal?
> *


----------



## 80 olds

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Nov 20 2007, 05:54 PM~9269131
> *im should be out there if i can get my car painted in time. when are you guys goin?
> *


not too sure on what time... hit us up,, maybe we can all caravan out there or somethin


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 20 2007, 04:43 PM~9269051
> *yeah wally tell em its 20  a person :biggrin: still cheaper than lrm :cheesy:
> *


DONT FORGET BETTER THAN LRM :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559

2 MAKES A CLASS NO GETTING STUCK AND NO DOUBLE SWITHCING RIGHT AND IF IM RIGHT THE HOP IS ON A TUESDAY DAMN


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 15 2007, 09:03 PM~9238374
> *
> *


 THE BIG I WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gmorg

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 21 2007, 10:49 PM~9279441
> *THE BIG      I    WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


dena 4 life will be their and ready for whatever


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

:biggrin:


----------



## impala64joeaz

AZ WILL BE THERE


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by impala64joeaz_@Nov 22 2007, 02:49 PM~9283454
> *AZ  WILL  BE  THERE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE

WUS UP HOMIES... YALL DOIN BOOTHS THIS YEAR...


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 23 2007, 08:18 AM~9287195
> *WUS UP HOMIES... YALL DOIN BOOTHS THIS YEAR...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## THA LIFE

HARD IN DA PAINT WILL BE THERE....THIS IS LIKE THE BEST EVENT OF THE YEAR.....CANT WAIT


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING

ill be there always a good picnic :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 66wita6

HELL YEA,GREAT WAY TO START THE NEW YEAR, WE'LL BE THIER :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559

whats wrong a little afraid of oj or of what we did at the nrla haaaa haaaa whats the the matter :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Nov 23 2007, 03:14 PM~9289133
> *IF THATS THE CASE NEPHEW DONT GO ILL START WORKING ON PUTTING SUMM TOGETHER UP HERE AND INVITE EVERYONE FROM UP NORTH
> *


werent you guys having a new years picnic also?


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 23 2007, 06:13 PM~9290012
> *werent you guys having a new years picnic also?
> *


is there gonna be a truck hop or are truck hopping agianst cars?plz let me know!


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 23 2007, 05:17 PM~9290057
> *is there gonna be a truck hop or are truck hopping agianst cars?plz let me know!
> *


im looking into it right now


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 23 2007, 06:13 PM~9290012
> *werent you guys having a new years picnic also?
> *


NOT ON THE SAME DAY USO ACTUALLY LOOKING FOWARD TO GOING TO YOUR SHOW JUST TRYING TO FIND OUT INFO ON IT? ON L.I.L ITS HARD TO KNOW WHOS JUS KIDDING ANY MORE I JUST GET UP IN HERE NOW TO GET INFO AND AS FOR THROWINIG A PIC NIC WILL BE SUMM NEW FOR UP HERE FAM. FOR DEM FOLKS THAT CANT MAKE IT TO LONG BEACH


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Nov 23 2007, 05:34 PM~9290193
> *NOT ON THE SAME DAY USO
> *


right on bro


----------



## Big Rich

just confirmed no mini trucks,allowed in hop,sorry,,el caminos are allowed to compete with cars,,ill have the rules posted up hopefully by monday


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Yea, I just spoke with Todd and he also has a rad truck hopper, and said that the classes were already formed and that trucks aren't allowed to compete....Maybe next year Lil Vic. Don't trip come rep for the community :biggrin: 

It will still be a good ass hop as always.!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 23 2007, 06:00 PM~9290348
> *Yea, I just spoke with Todd and he also has a rad truck hopper, and said that the classes were already formed and that trucks aren't allowed to compete....Maybe next year Lil Vic. Don't trip come rep for the community :biggrin:
> 
> It will still be a good ass hop as always.!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jaemanadero

OFFICAL RULES WILL BE POSTED UP BY MONDY IF NOT EARLIER, BUT FOR THE MEAN WHILE WHAT EVER TODD TOLD YOU IS ON THE MONEY!! HOPE TO SEE ALL THE YEARLY FACES AGAIN!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rob M

what up rich


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Nov 24 2007, 04:24 PM~9295797
> *what up rich
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jaemanadero




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

what time do the gates open for car registration? what would be a good time to get in line?


----------



## 66wita6

TEMPRANO,QUE ONDA RICHIE....


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 24 2007, 10:12 PM~9298104
> *what time do the gates open for car registration? what would be a good time to get in line?
> *


THERE AINT NO REGRISTRATION,ITS A PICNIC,JUST GET THERE EARLY


----------



## 66wita6

WHAT UP BIG RICH.....


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 24 2007, 10:46 PM~9298288
> *WHAT UP BIG RICH.....
> *


----------



## jgutierrez1949

will there be an air hop????


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 15 2007, 11:31 PM~9239584
> *TICKETS ARE BOOKED!!!!!!
> *


This is gonna be my first time to make it out.(FINALLY!) Wuts this about tickets booked? Cant pay at the door? How does entry work???


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Nov 25 2007, 09:54 AM~9299486
> *This is gonna be my first time to make it out.(FINALLY!)  Wuts this about tickets booked? Cant pay at the door?  How does entry work???
> *


maybe he means airline tickets, just show up and your in,


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Nov 25 2007, 08:54 AM~9299486
> *This is gonna be my first time to make it out.(FINALLY!)  Wuts this about tickets booked? Cant pay at the door?  How does entry work???
> *


he flying in from texas


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by jgutierrez1949_@Nov 25 2007, 08:45 AM~9299441
> *will there be an air hop????
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 24 2007, 11:42 PM~9298268
> *TEMPRANO,QUE ONDA RICHIE....
> *


QUE ONDA WHAT TIME ARE YOU GETTING THERE.


----------



## jgutierrez1949

will be there to show support with the air hopping blazer!!! why is there not going to be an air hop


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 25 2007, 10:52 AM~9299748
> *he flying in  from texas
> *


ok thats tight. so no paying to get in?? you guys know about parking? Im rollin out from Vegas.


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 24 2007, 11:12 PM~9298104
> *what time do the gates open for car registration? what would be a good time to get in line?
> *


hit us up richie,,couple of us are gonna go.


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Nov 25 2007, 02:13 PM~9301275
> *ok thats tight. so no paying to get in?? you guys know about parking? Im rollin out from Vegas.
> *


yes theres a fee at the gate


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by jgutierrez1949_@Nov 25 2007, 12:33 PM~9300676
> *will be there to show support with the air hopping blazer!!! why is there not going to be an air hop
> *


maybe only exhibition


----------



## 619sick duece




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:cheesy: SOUNDS GOOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:around: :around:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Nov 25 2007, 02:13 PM~9301275
> *ok thats tight. so no paying to get in?? you guys know about parking? Im rollin out from Vegas.
> *


PLENTY OF PARKING IF YOU GET THERE EARLY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 23 2007, 06:17 PM~9290057
> *is there gonna be a truck hop or are truck hopping agianst cars?plz let me know!
> *


it sounds like everything radical goes thats why im thinking about bringing my car in


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 26 2007, 09:29 AM~9307369
> *it sounds like everything radical goes thats why im thinking about bringing my car in
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE

IS THERE A FILMING FEE? :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## wantsome

Where the rules at????


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## HOP SHOP

no rules yet


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by wantsome+Nov 26 2007, 09:31 PM~9313688-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where the rules at????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOP SHOP_@Nov 27 2007, 12:30 PM~9317587
> *no rules yet
> *


SHOULD BE POSTED UP IN A FEW!!


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Nov 27 2007, 12:30 PM~9317587
> *no rules yet
> *


THEY SHARPING THE CRAYONS :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:uh:


> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 27 2007, 01:39 PM~9318236
> *THEY SHARPING THE CRAYONS  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

can we see the flyers already :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559

MEOW MEOW :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by jgutierrez1949_@Nov 25 2007, 08:45 AM~9299441
> *will there be an air hop????
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## blackcherry 84

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 27 2007, 06:54 PM~9319340
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


X2 no bags please, that shit is annoying :angry: 
whats up mike :wave:


----------



## Toro

we aren't gonna miss this one.....


----------



## jaemanadero

FURTHER MORE THE DEADLINE IS AT 11:00 A.M. NO EXCEPTIONS !!!!!!!!!![/b][/u]


----------



## Big Rob M

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bthang64

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Nov 28 2007, 01:44 AM~9321966
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what's up fool!!


----------



## Big Rob M

same ol man how bout you


----------



## bthang64

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Nov 28 2007, 01:48 AM~9321997
> *same ol man how bout you
> *


     u no me!!


----------



## Big Rob M

yeah its Rob I (Orange Cove) King of the streets


----------



## bthang64

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Nov 28 2007, 01:51 AM~9322016
> *yeah its Rob I (Orange Cove) King of the streets
> *


the big M in orangecove!! my my!!!


----------



## KIKOUNO

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 27 2007, 10:27 PM~9321368
> *FURTHER MORE THE DEADLINE IS AT 11:00 A.M. NO EXCEPTIONS !!!!!!!!!!*[/u]
> [/b]


que honda jaimillo :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by KIKOUNO_@Nov 27 2007, 10:54 PM~9322034
> *que honda jaimillo :biggrin:
> *


Nada aqui nomas! Que show vas andar por aqui pal el pic?


----------



## HOP SHOP

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 27 2007, 09:27 PM~9321368
> *FURTHER MORE THE DEADLINE IS AT 11:00 A.M. NO EXCEPTIONS !!!!!!!!!!*[/u]
> [/b]


bout time thought we were gonna have to wait till after christmas :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDMACK

VENDOR BOOTHS NOW ON SALE-661 209-2586 ASK FOR DMACK


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

I CAN'T WAIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

:cheesy:


----------



## CHALIO




----------



## SIK_9D1

So a single pump truck can hop in the single pump street category? I see no restrictions about trucks on that category.


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Nov 28 2007, 11:17 AM~9324772
> *So a single pump truck can hop in the single pump street category? I see no restrictions about trucks on that category.
> *


*
SORRY FOR THE TYPE ERROR!!*


----------



## jaemanadero

FURTHER MORE THE DEADLINE IS AT 11:00 A.M. NO EXCEPTIONS !!!!!!!!!![/b][/u]


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 28 2007, 12:18 PM~9325245
> *
> SORRY FOR THE TYPE ERROR!!
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 28 2007, 01:02 PM~9325560
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Nov 28 2007, 10:50 AM~9324622
> *I CAN'T WAIT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ME EITHER


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Nov 27 2007, 11:51 PM~9322016
> *yeah its Rob I (Orange Cove) King of the streets
> *


u lookin for me :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Nov 27 2007, 07:40 PM~9320221
> *X2 no bags please, that shit is annoying :angry:
> whats up mike :wave:
> *


whut up doggie dogg


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## KIKOUNO

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 28 2007, 12:56 AM~9322260
> *Nada aqui nomas! Que show vas andar por aqui pal el pic?
> *


simon boy a llevar mi 63 :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 25 2007, 06:03 PM~9302248
> *yes theres a fee at the gate
> *


Ok Im going to show my bucket , what is the gate fee. 

If I went New years eve, could I the night there ?


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 28 2007, 11:39 PM~9329200
> *Ok Im going to show my bucket , what is the gate fee.
> 
> If I went New years eve, could I the night there ?
> *


pm wallydog on price,maybe on the street


----------



## classic53




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 28 2007, 02:02 PM~9325560
> *:cheesy:
> *


OG CHINA MAN..... ((((((((we dont hop dem truukks)))))))))


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Nov 29 2007, 03:45 PM~9334458
> *OG CHINA MAN..... ((((((((we dont hop dem truukks)))))))))
> *


WE DONT BELIEVE IN TRUCKS :cheesy:


----------



## 619sick duece

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Nov 29 2007, 06:27 PM~9336076
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*
WE'LL BE THERE*


----------



## MR.LAC

uffin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## 66SS818

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 30 2007, 12:34 AM~9338134
> *
> *











is he going to be there :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Nov 30 2007, 06:52 AM~9339074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is he going to be there :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i hope not


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 29 2007, 07:10 PM~9335856
> *WE DONT BELIEVE IN TRUCKS :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

so do u guys have yr elco's ready


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 1 2007, 09:27 AM~9348244
> *
> *


----------



## 619sick duece




----------



## 4_PLAY!




----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

ttt


----------



## jaemanadero

TTT


----------



## LOWLIFE67

a little then a month away,can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## MR.INC

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 15 2007, 06:03 PM~9237395
> *MAJESTICS CAR CLUB NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC,ITS OFFICIAL, IT WILL BE HELD ONCE AGAIN AT LONG BEACH VETERANS STADIUM,,THERE WILL BE A CAR HOP,THE BIGGEST PICNIC OF THE YEAR,,MAKE PLANS TO ATTEND THIS EVENT,THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE FOR ALL LOWRIDERS,CAR HOP SPONSORED BY STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS,CASH PAYOUTS FOR 1ST 2ND  AND 3RD PLACE WINNERS,SPECIAL INVITES TO ALL CAR CLUBS,,,DONT MISS IT!!!!!!FLIER COMING SOON!  ALSO  VENDORS BOOTH AVAILABLE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TU SAVESSSSSS''S'' THE BIG ''S'' WILL BE THERE.


----------



## DIPN714

SO WHAT IS THE PAY OUT FOR 1ST AND 2ND AND THIRD FOR RAD HOPPERS;;THANK U??


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 3 2007, 10:43 PM~9368832
> *SO WHAT IS THE PAY OUT FOR 1ST AND 2ND AND THIRD FOR RAD HOPPERS;;THANK U??
> *


500 1ST , 300 2ND, 100 3 PL


----------



## Toro

:0


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## gameisthick

THE GAME IS THICK NEW87LS WILL BE THERE FORM THE BIG MAJESTICS CEN CAL . SO FUCK A PUNKROCK BITCH // ITS THE M 4LIFE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 3 2007, 11:56 PM~9369346
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GONNA HAVE ANY COPIES ON NEW YEARS DAY?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 4 2007, 02:28 AM~9369490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING

its on a tuesday and its all good ill be there


----------



## Big Rich

:0


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 3 2007, 11:47 PM~9369296
> *500 1ST , 300 2ND,  100 3 PL
> *


NAH IT'S JUST FIRST PLACE PAY OUT'S NO SECOND NO THIRD!!


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by DIPN714+Dec 3 2007, 10:43 PM~9368832-->
> 
> 
> 
> SO WHAT IS THE PAY OUT FOR 1ST AND 2ND AND THIRD FOR RAD HOPPERS;;THANK U??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jaemanadero_@Nov 27 2007, 09:27 PM~9321368
> *FURTHER MORE THE DEADLINE IS AT 11:00 A.M. NO EXCEPTIONS !!!!!!!!!!*[/u]
> [/b]


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Dec 4 2007, 01:41 PM~9371547
> *GONNA HAVE ANY COPIES ON NEW YEARS DAY?
> *


I'm pretty sure we are...we go to print on December 15th and should have it in time


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 4 2007, 10:42 PM~9377429
> *I'm pretty sure we are...we go to print on December 15th and should have it in time
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 4 2007, 10:42 PM~9377429
> *I'm pretty sure we are...we go to print on December 15th and should have it in time
> *


CALL DMACK SO YOU CAN GET A BOOTH :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## jaemanadero




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## BiG GiO

yo what time is it soups to start????


----------



## DIPN714

SO DO THE 2 PUMP RADICALS NEED FRONT BUMBERS?


----------



## DIPN714

BUMBER OR NO BUMBER;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL;;HEAVY HITTERS


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 5 2007, 11:37 AM~9379482
> *CALL DMACK SO YOU CAN GET A BOOTH :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 619sick duece

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## jaemanadero




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 6 2007, 01:36 PM~9390118
> *
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M

what up rich


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

:uh: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 6 2007, 10:44 AM~9388364
> *
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Dec 6 2007, 06:19 PM~9392493
> *:uh:  :biggrin:                                                                                                              :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


sup mandilon


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Dec 6 2007, 06:03 PM~9392350
> *what up rich
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

*G O O D T I M E S C A R C L U B........</span>*

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>WILL BE THERE FO SHIZZLE............*


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## jaemanadero




----------



## 619sick duece

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 6 2007, 11:48 PM~9395096
> *G O O D T I M E S C A R C L U B........</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>WILL BE THERE FO SHIZZLE............
> *


X2


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## jaemanadero

TTT


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## OG LIL ABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 7 2007, 12:48 AM~9395096
> *G O O D T I M E S C A R C L U B........</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>WILL BE THERE FO SHIZZLE............
> *


65 almost done 4 this day


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 9 2007, 03:30 AM~9408542
> *65 almost done 4 this day
> *


*ES TODO...IM SURE THAT ONE WONT BE THE ONLY ONE BUSTING OUT THAT DAY!!!!*  

*GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 8 2007, 11:57 AM~9404478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 9 2007, 05:16 AM~9408607
> *ES TODO...IM SURE THAT ONE WONT BE THE ONLY ONE BUSTING OUT THAT DAY!!!!
> 
> GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:
> *


 :0 maybe not


----------



## jaemanadero

TTT


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 8 2007, 11:57 AM~9404478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

WE GOING TO BE BRINGING THE HOLE CLUB;;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

NOW DIP'N DOES MEAN BACK BU







MBER


----------



## DIPN714

NOW THIS IS THE 46 TRUCK BEFORE I DID A MAKE OVER;;;;;;BIG AL S







AID IT


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 9 2007, 09:18 PM~9413793
> *NOW THIS IS THE 46 TRUCK BEFORE I DID A MAKE OVER;;;;;;BIG AL S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AID IT
> *


looked better like this :uh:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg

:cheesy:


----------



## jaemanadero




----------



## MzCadi

:biggrin: Hello Sweetie, As I spoke before please change the winners to Kings or Queens of the Year! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## jaemanadero




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by DIPN714+Dec 9 2007, 09:11 PM~9413718-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPN714_@Dec 9 2007, 09:18 PM~9413793
> *NOW THIS IS THE 46 TRUCK BEFORE I DID A MAKE OVER;;;;;;BIG AL S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AID IT
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 155/80/13

so whats the entry fee?


----------



## 66wita6

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

$40.00 TO HOP AND $20. 00 TO GET IN AT TH







E GATE;;GOT IT;;BIG AL SAID







IT;;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## unique 64

u know UNIQUES will be there rain or shine


----------



## 155/80/13

so is 10 or 20?


----------



## CHALIO




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:ugh:


----------



## 619sick duece

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 12 2007, 07:35 AM~9433840
> *:ugh:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

who won last year street double how high was it


----------



## TRUDAWG




----------



## jaemanadero

TTT


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rob M

:wave:


----------



## jaemanadero




----------



## lincolnrider98

HOW MUCH IS IT TO GET IN


----------



## CHALIO




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by lincolnrider98_@Dec 12 2007, 10:29 PM~9441567
> *HOW MUCH IS IT TO GET IN
> *


$20.00 PER VEHICLE WITH 2 PERSONS,$10.00 EACH ADDITIONAL PERSON


----------



## lincolnrider98

WHAT BOUT SPECTATORS?10 BUCKS ALSO?


----------



## 155/80/13

so is this the final flier?


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 15 2007, 07:03 PM~9237395
> *MAJESTICS CAR CLUB NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC,ITS OFFICIAL, IT WILL BE HELD ONCE AGAIN AT LONG BEACH VETERANS STADIUM,,THERE WILL BE A CAR HOP,THE BIGGEST PICNIC OF THE YEAR,,MAKE PLANS TO ATTEND THIS EVENT,THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE FOR ALL LOWRIDERS,CAR HOP SPONSORED BY STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS,CASH PAYOUTS FOR 1ST 2ND  AND 3RD PLACE WINNERS,SPECIAL INVITES TO ALL CAR CLUBS,,,DONT MISS IT!!!!!!FLIER COMING SOON!  ALSO  VENDORS BOOTH AVAILABLE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 13 2007, 11:27 AM~9444931
> *so is this the final flier?
> *


WHY?


----------



## jaemanadero

TTT


----------



## 155/80/13

is cuz you said flier comming soon,so i thought it might of changed :dunno: 


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 15 2007, 07:03 PM~9237395
> *MAJESTICS CAR CLUB NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC,ITS OFFICIAL, IT WILL BE HELD ONCE AGAIN AT LONG BEACH VETERANS STADIUM,,THERE WILL BE A CAR HOP,THE BIGGEST PICNIC OF THE YEAR,,MAKE PLANS TO ATTEND THIS EVENT,THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE FOR ALL LOWRIDERS,CAR HOP SPONSORED BY STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS,CASH PAYOUTS FOR 1ST 2ND  AND 3RD PLACE WINNERS,SPECIAL INVITES TO ALL CAR CLUBS,,,DONT MISS IT!!!!!!FLIER COMING SOON!  ALSO  VENDORS BOOTH AVAILABLE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MzCadi

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 13 2007, 01:27 PM~9444931
> *so is this the final flier?
> *


I want to know this also! Because there maybe a 

QUEEN OR THE YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## lincolnrider98

:dunno: 


> _Originally posted by lincolnrider98_@Dec 13 2007, 12:14 PM~9444836
> *WHAT BOUT SPECTATORS?10 BUCKS ALSO?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by lincolnrider98_@Dec 13 2007, 06:56 PM~9448632
> *:dunno:
> 
> :dunno:
> *


theyre charging per car or walkins are 10 per person


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 13 2007, 02:47 PM~9446554
> *is cuz you said flier comming soon,so i thought it might of changed :dunno:
> *


notice it says edit at the bottom too


----------



## 155/80/13

^^must of missed it


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## 155/80/13

another thing man what times it gonna start


----------



## BOOM!

Yeah what time :dunno: :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 14 2007, 12:03 AM~9450441
> *another thing man what times it gonna start
> *


you better get there early or you might not find no parking there are people in line at 3am


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 14 2007, 07:26 AM~9452024
> *you better get there early or  you  might  not  find  no  parking  there  are  people  in  line  at  3am
> *


straight from the new years party to the picnic :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

GATES USUALLY OPEN AT 6 AM


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Dec 14 2007, 07:26 AM~9452024-->
> 
> 
> 
> you better get there early or  you  might  not  find  no  parking  there  are  people  in  line  at  3am
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 07:44 AM~9452151
> *straight from the new years party to the picnic :0 :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Rich_@Dec 14 2007, 08:15 AM~9452291
> *GATES USUALLY OPEN AT 6 AM
> *


ALL THIS IS TRUE LAST YEAR ALOT OF CARS GOT TURNED AWAY!!! SO TAKE THIS ADVICE!!!!


----------



## 155/80/13

gates open at 6 to enter cars? what about for just people that want to go watch?how long does it usually last


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 14 2007, 07:25 PM~9456523
> *:uh:
> *


doors open for everyone same time,this is a picnic not a show,,,usually til 5 pm


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY+Dec 14 2007, 11:16 AM~9453501-->
> 
> 
> 
> gates open at 6 to enter cars? what about for just people that want to go watch?how long does it usually last
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BETTER GET THERE EARLY IT GETS PACKED
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Rich_@Dec 14 2007, 09:17 PM~9457110
> *doors open for everyone same time,this is a picnic  not a show,,,usually til 5 pm
> *


THE ONLY WAY TO START THE YEAR :biggrin: MISS IT THEN YOU GOTTA HEAR HOW GREAT IT WAS UNTIL NEXT YEAR


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Dec 14 2007, 10:44 PM~9457560
> *BETTER GET THERE EARLY IT GETS PACKED
> THE ONLY WAY TO START THE YEAR  :biggrin: MISS IT THEN YOU GOTTA HEAR HOW GREAT IT WAS UNTIL NEXT YEAR
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Dec 14 2007, 11:44 PM~9457560
> *BETTER GET THERE EARLY IT GETS PACKED
> THE ONLY WAY TO START THE YEAR  :biggrin: MISS IT THEN YOU GOTTA HEAR HOW GREAT IT WAS UNTIL NEXT YEAR
> *


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## GROUPEC

Groupe will be there uffin:


----------



## 155/80/13

any pics of last years


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

if you get a chance to go bro do it, I guarantee it will be nothing like any show you been to. I got so much respect to all them cats down there- What up Wally Dog- every car you walk by is magazine tight. All the big players are there.... all the clubs in the history books are there--
everybody gets along and kicks its peacefully. Oh and of course da HOP.

better than the super show.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## MzCadi

:biggrin: Hey Guys! 

I heard if 3 or more felmale wantted to do a hop you would be doing a female hop off! 

Is it true I'm Ready

My WebpageMz Cadi Calling Out Females


----------



## MzCadi

I'm trying to hook up to video from you tube of me Calling Out females at the Las Vegas Show :machinegun:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 15 2007, 07:33 PM~9461635
> *if you get a chance to go bro do it,  I guarantee it will be nothing like any show you been to. I got so much respect to all them cats down there- What up Wally Dog- every car you walk by is magazine tight. All the big players are there.... all the clubs in the history books are there--
> everybody gets along and kicks its peacefully. Oh and of course da HOP.
> 
> better than the super show.
> *


U know how the MAJESTICS get down.


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by MzCadi_@Dec 17 2007, 01:21 PM~9470706
> *:biggrin: Hey Guys!
> 
> I heard if 3 or more felmale wantted to do a hop you would be doing a female hop off!
> 
> Is it true I'm Ready
> 
> My WebpageMz Cadi Calling Out Females
> *


NO NEED FOR THAT YOU CAN COMPETE WITH THE GUYS :cheesy:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 17 2007, 03:23 PM~9471330
> *NO NEED FOR THAT YOU CAN COMPETE WITH THE GUYS :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1509558613


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## 69 impala

SuspectS C.C. will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short

*WILL BE THERE....!!*


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

www.youtube.com/v/iOFn0SwpiKA&rel


----------



## CHENTEX3

:thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

hey joe ray.......we all go to LRM events pop in and see sum of the folks that really got street cred> :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## Toro

just wanted to let you guys and gals know....


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## classic53

ALMOST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## jaemanadero

JUST DAYS AWAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 18 2007, 04:16 PM~9478412
> *hey joe ray.......we all go to LRM events  pop in and see sum of the folks that really got street cred> :biggrin:
> *


HEY DOGGSTAR, HE SAID HELL SEND SOMEONE THERE TO COVER THE MAJESTICS PICNIC, CAN YOU BE THE GUIDE  :biggrin:


----------



## F.O.X_BOX

IM A TRY AND GO TO THIS ...... I HERD THIS IS "THE EVENT" TO BE AT !


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 18 2007, 04:16 PM~9478412
> *hey joe ray.......we all go to LRM events  pop in and see sum of the folks that really got street cred> :biggrin:
> *


ASK SMILEY TO GIVE HIM A CALL HE HAS HIS CELL, WORK AND HOME NUMBER


----------



## ricndaregal

less then two weeks to go


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Dec 19 2007, 01:52 PM~9485669
> *ASK SMILEY TO GIVE HIM A CALL HE HAS HIS CELL, WORK AND HOME NUMBER
> *



:0 ...He's got it like that...... :0


----------



## jessdogg

getting ready :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA

leaving sacramento 2:00 a.m. tuesday morning for long beach for the best picnic of the year we will be hookin up with our so cal USO we've be bringing some killer samoan soy sauce chickens and baby back and da brat!!!!!! see you there.


----------



## BIGDMACK

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 20 2007, 12:44 AM~9490079
> *leaving sacramento 2:00 a.m. tuesday morning for long beach for the best picnic of the year we will be hookin up with our so cal USO we've be bringing some killer samoan soy sauce chickens and baby back and da brat!!!!!! see you there.
> *


THATS RIGHT--LOVE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE- ONE LUV


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 19 2007, 11:44 PM~9490079
> *leaving sacramento 2:00 a.m. tuesday morning for long beach for the best picnic of the year we will be hookin up with our so cal USO we've be bringing some killer samoan soy sauce chickens and baby back and da brat!!!!!! see you there.
> *


im coming for the food :biggrin: all bring the napkins


----------



## Big Rob M

ALMOST HERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

DAM CANT WAIT FOR THE NEW YEARS DAY N THE BADDEST PICNIC OF THE YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Dec 20 2007, 10:29 AM~9492225
> *DAM CANT WAIT FOR THE NEW YEARS DAY N THE BADDEST PICNIC OF THE YEAR :biggrin:
> *


  a gang of cars that are bad azz that don't go to LRM shows.....and now you know :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Dec 19 2007, 12:44 PM~9484785
> *HEY DOGGSTAR, HE SAID HELL SEND SOMEONE THERE TO COVER THE MAJESTICS PICNIC, CAN YOU BE THE GUIDE    :biggrin:
> *


tell him sure, i'm gonna send someone to cover his LRM shows...can he give me a 50 cent off coupon on that 45.00 entrie fee???? :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Dec 19 2007, 02:52 PM~9485669
> *ASK SMILEY TO GIVE HIM A CALL HE HAS HIS CELL, WORK AND HOME NUMBER
> *


oh that's why smally get his car inside
:scrutinize:


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 20 2007, 08:23 AM~9491493
> *im coming for the food  :biggrin:  all bring the napkins
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 20 2007, 11:47 AM~9492349
> * a gang of cars that are bad azz that don't go to LRM shows.....and now you know :biggrin:
> *


will these cars have their bumpers and all one color, not primered spots or buckled quarter panels, :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 20 2007, 11:52 AM~9492397
> *oh that's why smally get his car inside
> :scrutinize:
> *


IF U DIDNT KNOW NOW YOU KNOW  :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 20 2007, 11:50 AM~9492374
> *tell him sure, i'm gonna send someone to cover his LRM shows...can he give me a 50 cent off coupon on that 45.00 entrie fee???? :biggrin:
> *


GOOD DEAL, YOULL STILL NEED MORE THEN 45 AT LRM SHOWS, FOOD, PARKING IF U DONT TAKE UR CAR, SO .50 AINT NOTHING DOGGYSTAR, JUST BE READY TO BE A TOUR GUIDE OK, TELL HIM, ON THIS SIDE WE HAVE CARS THAT ARE REAL RIDERS WITH NO BUMPERS, AND ON THIS SIDE WE HAVE BUCKLE QUARTER PANELS :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Dec 20 2007, 11:16 AM~9492539
> *GOOD DEAL, YOULL STILL NEED MORE THEN 45 AT LRM SHOWS, FOOD, PARKING IF U DONT TAKE UR CAR, SO .50 AINT NOTHING DOGGYSTAR, JUST BE READY TO BE A TOUR GUIDE OK, TELL HIM, ON THIS SIDE WE HAVE CARS THAT ARE REAL RIDERS WITH NO BUMPERS, AND ON THIS SIDE WE HAVE BUCKLE QUARTER PANELS  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


OH, :uh: GOT JOKES....well here's one for ya....them real riders gonna ride they sh*t to the show,,,not be a carivan of trailers like i seen this one club do... ride and wreck and go buy a nutter...homie you not knowing???....when you buy a washing machine you wash clothes...you don't paint it and then think you got a big dick :uh:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 20 2007, 12:56 PM~9492794
> *OH, :uh:  GOT JOKES....well here's one for ya....them real riders gonna ride they sh*t to the show,,,not be a carivan of trailers like i seen this one club do... ride and wreck and go buy a nutter...homie you not knowing???....when you buy a washing machine you wash clothes...you don't paint it and then think you got a big dick :uh:
> *


I AINT TALKING BOUT THE ONES THAT ROLL THEIR SHIT UR SAYING REAL RYDAZ, COME ON DOGG , EVEN U WILL NOT ROLL A CAR WITH NO BUMPERS OR BUCKLED QTRS, IF THOSE ARE SHOW CARS TO YOU THEN GOOD, AND YOU CANT COMPARE KANDY PAINT TO A BEIGE WITH GOLD LEAF WALLY  BY THE WAY SOME PEPO WISH TO DRIVE THEIR SHIT AND OTHERS TO TOW IT , LETS SEE HOW MANY WE TAKE DRIVING WALLY :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life

WALLY TO CLARIFY ALL THIS SHIT, EVERYONE HAS THEIR OWN DEFINITION OF A SHOW CAR, SOME PEPO LIKE KANDYS, SOME PEPO LIKE STOCK PAINT, SOME PEPO ROLL THEIR SHIT, SOME PEPO TOW THEIR SHIT, SOME PEPO HAVE THEIR CAR COMPLETE AND OTHERS MISSING BUMPERS, JUST REMEBER WE ARE ALL IN IT FOR ONE THING TO LOWRIDE AND SHOW UR SHIT, SOME PEPO TALK SHIT THAT WE ALWAYS TRAILER ARE SHIT FUCK EM, WE DONT NEED THEM, ALL WE DO IS :wave: AND WISH THEM WELL- JAMES. OK PAL SO WE CAN HAVE A DRINK AT THE PICNIC


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Dec 20 2007, 12:07 PM~9492883
> *I AINT TALKING BOUT THE ONES THAT ROLL THEIR SHIT UR SAYING REAL RYDAZ, COME ON DOGG ,  EVEN U WILL NOT ROLL A CAR WITH NO BUMPERS OR BUCKLED QTRS, IF THOSE ARE SHOW CARS TO YOU THEN GOOD, AND YOU CANT COMPARE KANDY PAINT TO A BEIGE WITH GOLD LEAF WALLY  BY THE WAY SOME PEPO WISH TO DRIVE THEIR SHIT AND OTHERS TO TOW IT , LETS SEE HOW MANY WE TAKE DRIVING WALLY :biggrin:
> *


you can't make chicken salad from chicken sh*t, homie....but keep it real you think homie's give a fuc if they riders ant candy...i have respect for all true lowriders.....bet!...but i have a dis-taste for one's that think they sh*t don't stink...lowriding ant about a high horse...it's about the luv of being who you are..if that means buying baby dipers instead of mud flaps...let it be....god does.....and for the homie's who play the game like a sport ...god bless ...it's only a car...it's good to see tranformers and cool paint jobs and god knows what else...but you know like i know we all started wit the primered out, gonna get it together ride...what he's less than a man...DON'T THINK SO.....OH I GOT MO....I'LL BE BACK.....IT'S ON! : lowriding :biggrin:..... showriding :uh:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 20 2007, 01:31 PM~9493031
> *you can't  make chicken salad from chicken sh*t, homie....but keep it real you think homie's give a fuc if they riders ant candy...i have respect for all true lowriders.....bet!...but i have a dis-taste for one's that think they sh*t don't stink...lowriding ant about a high horse...it's about the luv of being who you are..if that means buying baby dipers instead of mud flaps...let it be....god does.....and for the homie's who play the game like a sport ...god bless ...it's only a car...it's good to see tranformers and cool paint jobs and god knows what else...but you know like i know we all started wit the primered out, gonna get it together ride...what he's less than a man...DON'T THINK SO.....OH I GOT MO....I'LL BE BACK.....IT'S ON!  :  lowriding  :biggrin:..... showriding :uh:
> *


TOUCHY SUBJECT, WITH YOU AGAIN, REAL RIDERS, LOWRIDERS, HIGH RIDERS I DONT GIVE A FUCK AS LONG AS UR IN THE GAME, U WANT TO BE A TRUE RIDER OR LOWRIDER THATS FINE , DIFFRENT STROKES FOR DIFFRENT FOLKS , NEVER SAID HES LESS THAN A MAN, SOME PEPO LIKE KANDIES AND OTHERS DONT THATS WAT I SAID, SO UR SAYING U HAVE DISTASTE FOR ALL SHOWRIDERS WITH KANDIES RIGHT?


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:biggrin: you know me i'm a sh*t starter...yea let's stop talking behind backs and hating on one another..some of the best cars from here and far will be there... some out for the first time...i hope our pinic never becomes a show only event...the homie's that won't bring their car to a LRM event ..i hope they will always feel welcome to come to this event..LRM had at one time the WORLD...and i think they went south on a few things thus some of the hate we got today....if they would have a up and comming car section it would blow up..cause that's where the most of "us" riders are....and the ones that had or have the inside tract to the mag....watch out... power fades with time cause the real will always take over.......yep,,,,,,,let's kick it...i love your cars....wish i had something like a few of them....but my car is me yours is yours and the homie's is his...let's all ride into the future... :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 20 2007, 02:00 PM~9493215
> *:biggrin: you know me i'm a sh*t starter...yea let's stop talking behind backs and hating on one another..some of the best cars from here and far will be there... some out for the first time...i hope our pinic never becomes a  show only event...the homie's that won't bring their car to a LRM event ..i hope they will always feel welcome to come to this event..LRM had at one time the WORLD...and i think they went south on a few things thus some of the hate we got today....if they would have a up and comming car section it would blow up..cause that's where the most of "us" riders are....and the ones that had or have the inside tract to the mag....watch out... power fades with time  cause the real will always take over.......yep,,,,,,,let's kick it...i love your cars....wish i had something like a few of them....but my car is me  yours is yours and the homie's is his...let's all ride into the future... :biggrin:
> *


SO NOW CAN WE HAVE A DRINK- :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Dec 20 2007, 01:04 PM~9493237
> *SO NOW CAN WE HAVE A DRINK- :biggrin:
> *


A DRINK????...... :uh: .......DRINKS :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 20 2007, 02:24 PM~9493356
> *A DRINK????...... :uh: .......DRINKS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Dec 20 2007, 01:26 PM~9493367
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete

:uh: 

WOW.....Glad we got that out of the way...... :uh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:uh: WALLY AND JAMES PM EACH OTHER


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 20 2007, 08:25 PM~9497430
> *:uh: WALLY AND JAMES PM EACH OTHER
> *



EXCATLY...  


I still have to get at you Rich about my driveshaft...i will get you the measurment as soon as i can.....Dont sell my shit... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Dec 21 2007, 12:03 AM~9498381
> *EXCATLY...
> I still have to get at you Rich about my driveshaft...i will get you the measurment as soon as i can.....Dont sell my shit... :biggrin:
> *


I ALREADY GOT THAT SHIT AT HOME SORRY DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Dec 20 2007, 10:03 PM~9498381
> *EXCATLY...
> I still have to get at you Rich about my driveshaft...i will get you the measurment as soon as i can.....Dont sell my shit... :biggrin:
> *


i sold it on ebay :cheesy:


----------



## classic53

hno: hno: THE WAIT IS KILLING ME


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 20 2007, 09:25 PM~9497430
> *:uh: WALLY AND JAMES PM EACH OTHER
> *


 :uh: relax homeboy...or you want me to pm that too :uh:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Dec 20 2007, 11:03 PM~9498381
> *EXCATLY...
> I still have to get at you Rich about my driveshaft...i will get you the measurment as soon as i can.....Dont sell my shit... :biggrin:
> *


RICH AND RAGTOP PM EACH OTHER :uh:


----------



## Big Rob M

:cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

what up SMILEY keep doin it!!


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Dec 21 2007, 07:27 AM~9500300-->
> 
> 
> 
> I ALREADY  GOT  THAT  SHIT  AT  HOME  SORRY  DOGG  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much shipped to Pomona..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big [email protected] 21 2007, 10:02 AM~9501259
> *i sold it on ebay :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMN IT... :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 21 2007, 11:32 AM~9501907
> *RICH AND RAGTOP PM EACH OTHER :uh:
> *



:nono:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 21 2007, 11:29 AM~9501878
> *:uh: relax homeboy...or you want me to pm that too :uh:
> *


relax granny ,,remember whats at my shop


----------



## BackBumper559

some homie from over here hit me up and he said they were gonna let trucks hopp after all is it tru or hes bullshiting lmk


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Dec 21 2007, 08:48 PM~9505737
> *some homie from over here hit me up and he said they were gonna let trucks hopp after all is it tru or hes bullshiting lmk
> *


hes bullshitting you


----------



## Big Rob M

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Dec 21 2007, 08:48 PM~9505737
> *some homie from over here hit me up and he said they were gonna let trucks hopp after all is it tru or hes bullshiting lmk
> *


If there were enough trucks to make a class then they would have a hopp but their is not enough


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

ttt


----------



## 40bombita

will be there walking around couse my car wont be done till feb. 2008


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

2 THE TOP


----------



## GROUPEC

Groupe San Diego will be there!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Dec 21 2007, 08:48 PM~9505737
> *some homie from over here hit me up and he said they were gonna let trucks hopp after all is it tru or hes bullshiting lmk
> *


WHATS UP BIG DOG!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## clumzy

HOW MUCH IS THE FEE ?


----------



## jaemanadero




----------



## jessdogg




----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Dec 21 2007, 09:48 PM~9505737
> *some homie from over here hit me up and he said they were gonna let trucks hopp after all is it tru or hes bullshiting lmk
> *


fuck it, just bring it and then call someone out to hop. they are not letting trucks in the cash hop but i am sure you can get someone to hop you


----------



## jaemanadero




----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: DA BLACK & BLUE WILL COMMING THRU!!!!!!!


----------



## Chemo's 84

TRADITION CAR CLUB will be in the house! :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 19 2007, 11:44 PM~9490079
> *leaving sacramento 2:00 a.m. tuesday morning for long beach for the best picnic of the year we will be hookin up with our so cal USO we've be bringing some killer samoan soy sauce chickens and baby back and da brat!!!!!! see you there.
> *


----------



## DIPN714

DIP'N WILL BE IN THE HOUSE;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## G2G_Al

Gangs to Grace CC will be back this year!!!


----------



## Big Rich

its the place to be new years day :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 24 2007, 09:57 AM~9520890
> *its the place to be new years day :cheesy:
> *



X2


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 24 2007, 03:08 PM~9522905
> *X2
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 24 2007, 10:57 AM~9520890
> *its the place to be new years day :cheesy:
> *


x4...........sup homie.........


----------



## 155/80/13

leaving to LA tomorrow morning, hopefully ill be attending


----------



## UCEFAMILY

I'LL SEE YOU THERE BIGG UCE :cool:


----------



## BIGART 5277

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Dec 22 2007, 06:59 AM~9507506
> *Groupe San Diego will be there!
> *


GROUPE EAST L.A. AND O.C. CHAPTER WILL B THERE AS WELL !!!


----------



## BIGART 5277

FUCK !!!!!!!!!!!! I'M SO PUMPED 4 THIS FUCKIN SHOW , DAMN I CAN'T WAIT EITHER !!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

Is it still $10 per car??? or are you counting people??


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 24 2007, 07:35 PM~9524561
> *x4...........sup homie.........
> *


 :biggrin: sup


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

one flyer has first second and third place on the hop is this right ?


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 25 2007, 12:01 PM~9528237
> *one flyer has first second and third place on the hop  is this right ?
> *


nope


----------



## jaemanadero




----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

Cant wait....Thee Artistics bike club is coming.... :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 24 2007, 09:57 AM~9520890
> *its the place to be new years day :cheesy:
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

hno: the madness of the wait hno:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 21 2007, 09:27 PM~9505561
> *relax granny ,,remember whats at my shop
> *


relax fat boy........remember it's fully insured :uh:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

expected weather .........SUNNY> 74 DEGREES......THIS IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 26 2007, 10:12 AM~9533869
> *expected weather .........SUNNY> 74 DEGREES......THIS IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 26 2007, 09:10 AM~9533859
> *relax fat boy........remember it's fully insured :uh:
> *


pu to


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

GET OVER IT....... :uh: .....CHAVATA


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 26 2007, 10:21 AM~9534236
> *GET OVER IT....... :uh: .....CHAVATA
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## UFAMEA

the uce familys is comming like this on new years day!!!!!!!!







samoan soy sauce chicken hmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 26 2007, 11:23 AM~9534260
> *the uce familys is comming like this on new years day!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoan soy sauce chicken hmmmmmm!!!!!
> *




I'm hungry now :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 26 2007, 10:23 AM~9534260
> *the uce familys is comming like this on new years day!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoan soy sauce chicken hmmmmmm!!!!!
> *


 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## mannylak94

:biggrin: I LIKE GOING TO THIS PICNIC EVERY-YEAR TO C SMILEY AKA UNDERTAKER HE IS MY HERO..!! L.O.L...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by mannylak94_@Dec 26 2007, 01:28 PM~9534661
> *:biggrin:  I LIKE GOING TO THIS PICNIC EVERY-YEAR TO C SMILEY AKA UNDERTAKER HE IS MY HERO..!! L.O.L...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 26 2007, 01:52 PM~9534802
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :wave: :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Dec 26 2007, 01:53 PM~9534807
> *:uh:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


KICK ROCKS :uh: YOU KNOW WHAT YOU DID


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 26 2007, 11:21 AM~9534241
> *:machinegun:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by mannylak94_@Dec 26 2007, 12:28 PM~9534661
> *:biggrin:  I LIKE GOING TO THIS PICNIC EVERY-YEAR TO C SMILEY AKA UNDERTAKER HE IS MY HERO..!! L.O.L...
> *


 :0


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

ALMOST !!!!!!!! 

GREAT WAY TO START THE YEAR ...
SEE U GUYS THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero

TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 26 2007, 11:23 AM~9534260
> *the uce familys is comming like this on new years day!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoan soy sauce chicken hmmmmmm!!!!!
> *


 I want some samoan soy sauce chicken..can I bum a plate off you uce? :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;we will be in the house[[







[[[[[[[ deep ]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 26 2007, 08:29 PM~9538030
> *I want some samoan soy sauce chicken..can I bum a plate off you uce? :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Latin Thug

:cheesy:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 26 2007, 01:55 PM~9534814
> *KICK ROCKS  :uh: YOU  KNOW WHAT  YOU DID
> *


u messed up sold the last set i told u my little armenian friend :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 26 2007, 01:55 PM~9534814
> *KICK ROCKS  :uh: YOU  KNOW WHAT  YOU DID
> *


u messed up sold the last set i told u my little armenian friend :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Dec 27 2007, 09:11 AM~9541060
> *u messed up sold the last set i told u my little armenian friend  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Big Rob M

5 more days :thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:biggrin: all jokes aside..foe real.....SUNNY > 74 degrees on the 1st... it's gonna be a nice [email protected]!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

GONNA BE THERE BRIGHT N EARLY :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero

TTT


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## jaemanadero




----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 22 2007, 09:23 AM~9507921
> *WHATS UP BIG DOG!!
> *


whats up riders :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

<span style=\'colorrange\'>"STYLISTICS" </span>WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen

Im going.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 26 2007, 08:29 PM~9538030
> *I want some samoan soy sauce chicken..can I bum a plate off you uce? :biggrin:
> *


just get me the recipe and we can spark some of our own! :biggrin: does look good, no?


----------



## classic53

:banghead: :banghead: GONNA BE DOING THIS IF YOU MISS THIS PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M

4 mas dias


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:biggrin:


----------



## fredillac84

:biggrin: KINGS OF KINGS CC WILL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by fredillac84_@Dec 28 2007, 02:36 PM~9551438
> *:biggrin:  KINGS OF KINGS CC    WILL BE THERE!!!!!
> *


get back to work :biggrin:


----------



## mannylak94

:biggrin: I WANNA SEE SOME NEW LOLO'S..!!!!!


----------



## fredillac84




----------



## TRUDAWG

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=5970903


----------



## alex75

:worship:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

*TRAFFIC* WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## mannylak94

:cheesy: CANT WAIT 4 THIS YEARS PICNIC ALWAYS CRAKING...!!


----------



## jaemanadero

*ATTENTION!!! THIS POST IS TO LET EVERYONE ONE KNOW THAT THE ONLY PERSONS THAT WILL BE ABLE TO TAKE VIDEO IN THE HOPP PIT WILL BE:

ROLLIN VIDEOS FROM ARIZONA

BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS

COMPTON T.V. LOWRIDER VIDEOS

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS REGARDING WHY THIS DICISION WAS MADE FEEL FREE TO GET IN TOUCH WITH BK AT 124*681*15278 !!!!!*


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY

NIGHTMARE FAMILY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...REPPIN FROM VENTURA COUNTY. 805..

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1KCjBO2OGE0


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 28 2007, 05:40 PM~9553174
> *ATTENTION!!! THIS POST IS TO LET EVERYONE ONE KNOW THAT THE ONLY PERSONS THAT WILL BE ABLE TO TAKE VIDEO IN THE HOPP  PIT WILL BE:
> 
> ROLLIN VIDEOS  FROM ARIZONA
> 
> BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS
> 
> COMPTON T.V. LOWRIDER VIDEOS
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS REGARDING WHY THIS DICISION WAS MADE FEEL FREE TO GET IN TOUCH WITH BK AT 124*681*15278  !!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## byrds87

what does it cost to get in .....$10 per car like last year?


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 13 2007, 10:57 AM~9444330
> *$20.00 PER VEHICLE WITH 2 PERSONS,$10.00 EACH ADDITIONAL PERSON
> *


ARE THEY GOING TO BE CHARGING FOR KIDS?  :dunno:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Dec 28 2007, 08:25 PM~9555360
> *ARE THEY GOING TO BE CHARGING FOR KIDS?   :dunno:
> *


no


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Dec 28 2007, 04:19 PM~9552520
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 28 2007, 04:40 PM~9553174
> *ATTENTION!!! THIS POST IS TO LET EVERYONE ONE KNOW THAT THE ONLY PERSONS THAT WILL BE ABLE TO TAKE VIDEO IN THE HOPP  PIT WILL BE:
> 
> ROLLIN VIDEOS  FROM ARIZONA
> 
> BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS
> 
> COMPTON T.V. LOWRIDER VIDEOS
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS REGARDING WHY THIS DICISION WAS MADE FEEL FREE TO GET IN TOUCH WITH BK AT 124*681*15278  !!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 28 2007, 10:06 PM~9555640
> *no
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Dec 28 2007, 10:07 PM~9555644
> *:thumbsup:
> *


C'MON HOMIE, YOU KNOW I'M ALWAYS OUT THERE


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Dec 28 2007, 10:13 PM~9555682
> *C'MON HOMIE, YOU KNOW I'M ALWAYS OUT THERE
> *


THATS RIGHT TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Dec 28 2007, 10:20 PM~9555726
> *THATS RIGHT TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Dec 28 2007, 07:19 PM~9554824
> *what does it cost to get in .....$10 per car like last year?
> *


GOOD QUESTION :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 28 2007, 10:48 PM~9556204
> *GOOD QUESTION  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


its been posted many times 20.00 per car


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 28 2007, 10:53 PM~9556225
> *its been posted many times 20.00 per car
> *


OH MY BAD RICH :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## bigdogg323

DOES ANYBODY IF TRUCHA WILL BE THERE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 29 2007, 01:32 AM~9556460
> *DOES ANYBODY IF TRUCHA WILL BE THERE
> *


no he will not


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

LIMITED CC WILL HAVE THIS FROM THE 805 SANTA MARIA CHAPTER


----------



## LA4YA

if ur solo can you just walk up in there and what time does the hop start.


----------



## Toro

can't wait...we'll see you guys and gals out there in a couple days


----------



## Big Rob M

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 29 2007, 07:31 AM~9557386
> *no he will not
> *


that sucks


----------



## gabendacutlass

looks like im going planning on driving my ride up there...cool... :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo

* :biggrin: See you there.  

REFLECTIONS Car Club will be there. *


----------



## 73 Riviera

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 28 2007, 05:40 PM~9553174
> *ATTENTION!!! THIS POST IS TO LET EVERYONE ONE KNOW THAT THE ONLY PERSONS THAT WILL BE ABLE TO TAKE VIDEO IN THE HOPP  PIT WILL BE:
> 
> ROLLIN VIDEOS  FROM ARIZONA
> 
> BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS
> 
> COMPTON T.V. LOWRIDER VIDEOS
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS REGARDING WHY THIS DICISION WAS MADE FEEL FREE TO GET IN TOUCH WITH BK AT 124*681*15278  !!!!!
> *


Wow, that kinda sux...I have supported/sponsored the annual Majestics Event/Hop out here for two years in a row now....I had made serious plans to come out and cover this event, doesnt make much sense for me to make the trip now. 

Was this decision made on financial contributions to the event, what were the sponsorship packages, was it on a first come first ask basis? Just curious for next years event....

Good luck! I wish you guys a successful event, sounds like it will be the place to be!


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 30 2007, 04:25 AM~9564129
> *Wow, that kinda sux...I have supported/sponsored the annual Majestics Event/Hop out here for two years in a row now....I had made serious plans to come out and cover this event, doesnt make much sense for me to make the trip now.
> 
> Was this decision made on financial contributions to the event, what were the sponsorship packages, was it on a first come first ask basis? Just curious for next years event....
> 
> Good luck! I wish you guys a successful event, sounds like it will be the place to be!
> *


YES IT HAS TO WITH SPONSOR SHIP,MAYBE IF YOU CONTRIBUTE YOU CAN FILM


----------



## LOUSCPE

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cutlass_rider

*Happy New Years to everybody have fun*


----------



## ghost-rider

so how much to get in with car.?
and/or with lowrider bike?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 28 2007, 05:40 PM~9553174
> *ATTENTION!!! THIS POST IS TO LET EVERYONE ONE KNOW THAT THE ONLY PERSONS THAT WILL BE ABLE TO TAKE VIDEO IN THE HOPP  PIT WILL BE:
> 
> ROLLIN VIDEOS  FROM ARIZONA
> 
> BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS
> 
> COMPTON T.V. LOWRIDER VIDEOS
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS REGARDING WHY THIS DICISION WAS MADE FEEL FREE TO GET IN TOUCH WITH BK AT 124*681*15278  !!!!!
> *


HOW ABOUT PICTURE'S


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 30 2007, 09:19 PM~9569799
> *HOW ABOUT PICTURE'S
> *


YOU CAN TAKE PICTURES


----------



## ghost-rider

> so how much to get in with car.?
> and/or with lowrider bike?


----------



## Big Rich

> so how much to get in with car.?
> and/or with lowrider bike?
> 
> 
> 
> SAME AS THE LAST PAGE 20 PER CAR
Click to expand...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 30 2007, 11:22 PM~9569837
> *SAME AS THE LAST PAGE 20 PER CAR
> *


NO with lowrider bikes....$$


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

:biggrin:


----------



## BOOM!

:biggrin:


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 28 2007, 05:40 PM~9553174
> *I GUESS I WON'T BE ABLE TO FILM IN THE PIT ???? HOW WAS THIS DESICION MADE WITH OUT LETTING US KNOW,,,, I WAS CALLED ABOUT 1 MONTH AGO AN I WAS TOLD IF I WAS GOING TO FILM THIS YEAR AN I SAID YES, THEN THEY TOLD ME O.K,,,,, AN THAT WAS THE LAST I HEARD,,,,,,,,,
> 
> O WELL GOOD LUCK GUYS, HOPE IT'S A GOOD TURN OUT,,,,</span>*


----------



## F.O.X_BOX

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 31 2007, 01:37 AM~9571201
> *I GUESS I WON'T BE ABLE TO FILM IN THE PIT ???? HOW WAS THIS DESICION MADE WITH OUT LETTING US KNOW,,,, I WAS CALLED ABOUT 1 MONTH AGO AN I WAS TOLD IF I WAS GOING TO FILM THIS YEAR AN I SAID YES, THEN THEY TOLD ME O.K,,,,, AN THAT WAS THE LAST I HEARD,,,,,,,,,
> 
> O WELL GOOD LUCK GUYS, HOPE IT'S A GOOD TURN OUT,,,,
> *



:0


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;R







EADY GUYS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 31 2007, 02:37 AM~9571201
> *I GUESS I WON'T BE ABLE TO FILM IN THE PIT ???? HOW WAS THIS DESICION MADE WITH OUT LETTING US KNOW,,,, I WAS CALLED ABOUT 1 MONTH AGO AN I WAS TOLD IF I WAS GOING TO FILM THIS YEAR AN I SAID YES, THEN THEY TOLD ME O.K,,,,, AN THAT WAS THE LAST I HEARD,,,,,,,,,
> 
> O WELL GOOD LUCK GUYS, HOPE IT'S A GOOD TURN OUT,,,,
> *


how is it that you dont answer your phone when we call you :0


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Orale!!!!!!!! count me in tambien.
DJ MIKE (THE CHOLO DJ)WILL BE THERE GETTING DOWN AND PLAYING THE MUSIC THAT TODAY'S DJ'S DON'T PLAY ANYMORE,


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I THINK THATS PRETTY GACHO FOR EVERYONE NOT TO BE ABLE TO FILM THE HOPPING CONTEST. INCASE U FORGOT, HOPPING IS PART OF THE LOW RIDING CULTURE. IT SHOULDN'T BE SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!
JUST BECAUSE SOMEONE DECIDED TO PUT IT ON A DVD AND SELL IT.
I'VE SAID IT BEFORE AND I'LL SAY IT AGAIN
"THEY JUST DON'T MAKE CHOLOS THE WAY THEY USED TO"


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT,ONE MO DAY,SANTANA AND SUENOS,READY FOR TOMORROW :thumbsup:


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 31 2007, 08:32 AM~9571961
> *how is it that you dont answer your phone when we call you  :0
> *


*AWWWW, THAT'S THE EXCUSE YOU GUYS WILL USE*


----------



## Toro

we should be heading down there at about 8pm tonight....


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

HE STILL NEEDS FOOTAGE TO COMPLETE HIS NEW DVD TO BRING OUT THE VEGAS FOOTAGE


----------



## MR.LAC

SEE ALL YOU HOMIES TOMORROW. :wave:


----------



## lowridincalivato

STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A LRM SHOW...... :dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

LRM SHOW??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Dec 31 2007, 08:49 AM~9572360
> *STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A LRM  SHOW...... :dunno:
> *


why is that?


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Dec 31 2007, 10:49 AM~9572360
> *STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A LRM  SHOW...... :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Dec 31 2007, 07:53 AM~9572068
> *I THINK THATS PRETTY GACHO FOR EVERYONE NOT TO BE ABLE TO FILM THE HOPPING CONTEST. INCASE U FORGOT, HOPPING IS PART OF THE LOW RIDING CULTURE. IT SHOULDN'T BE SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!
> JUST BECAUSE SOMEONE DECIDED TO PUT IT ON A DVD AND SELL IT.
> I'VE SAID IT BEFORE AND I'LL SAY IT AGAIN
> "THEY JUST DON'T MAKE CHOLOS THE WAY THEY USED TO"
> *


everyone can film or take pics,,that message was for the video guys that make money off of filming the the hop and dont want to contribute


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 31 2007, 11:00 AM~9572830
> *everyone can film or take pics,,that message was for the video guys that make money off of filming the  the hop and dont want to contribute
> *


STREETSTARS always contributes when asked to or not, but this time we were not asked, no one contacted us about filming or contributing.


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 31 2007, 10:12 AM~9572940
> *STREETSTARS always contributes when asked to or not, but this time we were not asked, no one contacted us about filming or contributing.
> *


the flier has a number ,,for you to contact,,just like everyone else has done,,any questions call dmack


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 31 2007, 10:12 AM~9572940
> *STREETSTARS always contributes when asked to or not, but this time we were not asked, no one contacted us about filming or contributing.
> *


the flier has a number ,,for you to contact,,just like everyone else has done,,any questions call dmack


----------



## BIG NICK

Its funny that the hop is whats seems to be the concern, because our (me and Johnny's) previous game plan for this show was to concentrate more on the street cars and less on the hoppers. As our videos are moving towards a more documentary style video. We would have no problem paying our equal share as we always do. Hopefully this situation can be resovled and this decesion was made unbiased against the non listed video makers, and we can document a part of lowrider history, either way I hope the best for the show, happy new year.


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 31 2007, 12:37 AM~9571201
> *I GUESS I WON'T BE ABLE TO FILM IN THE PIT ???? HOW WAS THIS DESICION MADE WITH OUT LETTING US KNOW,,,, I WAS CALLED ABOUT 1 MONTH AGO AN I WAS TOLD IF I WAS GOING TO FILM THIS YEAR AN I SAID YES, THEN THEY TOLD ME O.K,,,,, AN THAT WAS THE LAST I HEARD,,,,,,,,,
> 
> O WELL GOOD LUCK GUYS, HOPE IT'S A GOOD TURN OUT,,,,</span>
> *



*<span style=\'color:blue\' what? Yes you were called a month ago and in fact we had you down to fill but you had to fly to Hawaii !!! Then we heard you wouldn't be back till the fourth of Jan! So we will miss you on this years picnic! :biggrin:[/SIZE*]


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 31 2007, 10:12 AM~9572940
> *STREETSTARS always contributes when asked to or not, but this time we were not asked, no one contacted us about filming or contributing.
> *


*
The number for d mack is 661-209-2586! Any question call him regarding the video situation!!*


----------



## DIPN714

FOR ALL WHO WANT TO VIDEO THE HOP;; JUST PAY AND MOVE ON;;;IT'S NOT THAT MUCH;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

COUNT DOWN HOMMIES THE MOTHER OF ALL PICNICS  IS HERE ....


----------



## nobueno

No sure if this has been addressed but what are the picnic hours?


----------



## groovin ruben

What a way to start 2008 , can't wait to see some new rides :biggrin:


----------



## kreationss

I DON'T REMEMBER??????? what about walk-ins........cars not ready... can we pay and walk in to the picnic?...


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE SEE YOU TOMMORROW THE QUEEN WILL BE ROLLING IN THE CADDY :wave:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 31 2007, 11:46 AM~9573661
> *FOR ALL WHO WANT TO VIDEO THE HOP;; JUST PAY AND MOVE ON;;;IT'S NOT THAT MUCH;;;BIG  AL SAID IT
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Big Rich

vendors booth still available,,buy a spot and you can film and sell :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Dec 29 2007, 10:22 AM~9557795
> *LIMITED CC WILL HAVE THIS FROM THE 805 SANTA MARIA CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it looks stuck :dunno: ,


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 31 2007, 05:39 PM~9575381
> *vendors booth still available,,buy  a  spot and you can film and sell :biggrin:
> *


see you there Rich...


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 31 2007, 03:50 PM~9575494
> *see you there Rich...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA

the bbq is clean and ready to go :thumbsup: 


see ya there


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGMIKE

everyone is gonna be hungover :biggrin:
but i'll be there too


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 31 2007, 06:42 PM~9576451
> *everyone is gonna be hungover :biggrin:
> but i'll be there too
> *


 :biggrin: X2


----------



## infamous62

A COUPLE OF US ARE GOING FOR THE FIRST TIME..... :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Dec 31 2007, 08:42 PM~9577631
> *A COUPLE OF US ARE GOING FOR THE FIRST TIME..... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Dec 31 2007, 09:42 PM~9577631
> *A COUPLE OF US ARE GOING FOR THE FIRST TIME..... :cheesy:
> *



You will not be disappointed!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

DONE LOADING,READY FOR ....DAMM,COUPLE OF HOURS....SEE YOU ALL AT THE BEGINNING OF A NEW YEAR AT THE PICNIC :thumbsup: ...BTW, HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES!!!!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Were out on our way to Long Beach. :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by 66wita6+Dec 31 2007, 11:37 PM~9578446-->
> 
> 
> 
> DONE LOADING,READY FOR ....DAMM,COUPLE OF HOURS....*SEE YOU ALL AT THE BEGINNING OF A NEW YEAR AT THE PICNIC :thumbsup: ...BTW, HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES*!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TO ALL AS WELL HOMIES
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 31 2007, 11:39 PM~9578450
> *Were out on our way to Long Beach.  :thumbsup:
> *


HAVE A SAFE TRIP  AS WELL TO THE REST TRAVELIN FROM FAR DISTANCES


----------



## SupremeAir

New Crowd Santa Maria has acouple single pumps coming down. here the video of one of them tested earlier :biggrin: 
View My Video


----------



## juan_manuel

from fwy 10 & 15 I NEED THE DIRECTIONS PLEAS :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

take 405 lake wood exit


----------



## SoCalLife

Its 1:05 AM and I will be leaving in a few hours!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

Happy New Years Homies ..can't wait. :cheesy:


----------



## SEANZILLA

JUST LOADED THE TRUCK ILL BE THERE IN THE MORNING


----------



## Big Rich

it s gonna be nice and sunny ,,hope to see everyone there,,,happy new years everyone,,dont miss this one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by juan_manuel_@Jan 1 2008, 12:37 AM~9578704
> *from fwy 10 & 15 I NEED THE DIRECTIONS PLEAS  :uh:
> *


GRAB 40 QUARTERS..WAIT FOR SOME OLD DUDE WITH A 64 HT TO WAVE YOU DOWN...GIVE IT TO HIM THEN YOUR IN


----------



## behind the 8 ball

see you there raza!!!!!


----------



## eastbay68

GoodFellas & Custom Fantasies will be there in the morning


----------



## All Out Customs

happy new year to all hope big thangs crack and all yall stay sucka free peace


----------



## The BIG M Biker




----------



## DUKES67

Dukes Pasadena on the way :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA

BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN, US UNFORTUNATE ONES WILL WAIT FOR PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 6show4

happy new year to all! will be waiting on pics :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 1 2008, 12:06 PM~9579791
> *BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN, US UNFORTUNATE ONES WILL WAIT FOR PICS :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## BiG GiO

the show was bad ass like every year....it was nice to see some familiar faces and some old to wish evey one a happy new year form the TARFFIC family :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 1 2008, 01:06 PM~9579791
> *BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN, US UNFORTUNATE ONES WILL WAIT FOR PICS :biggrin:
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

where the pics for the less fortunate ones?


----------



## showandgo

it aint even over yet fool, 3 hours behind


----------



## Caddys 83

pics? :cheesy:


----------



## OURLIFE

ohhh blow me fool :biggrin: u know fools be leavin early n shit





> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 1 2008, 07:32 PM~9581686
> *it aint even over yet fool, 3 hours behind
> *


----------



## SEANZILLA

i just got back  that shit was packed like a mother fucker :cheesy:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

ANYONE GOT PICS 2 POST UP??? SHIT I WISH I COULDA MADE IT BUT HAD 2 WORK... :angry: :angry:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## G-TIMES 559

NICE. :biggrin: ANY HOP PICS??? OR PICS OF THE LADIEZ??? :cheesy:


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Jan 1 2008, 05:46 PM~9582143
> *NICE. :biggrin:  ANY HOP PICS??? OR PICS OF THE LADIEZ??? :cheesy:
> *


NO.. SORRY........ THESE PICS WHERE EARLY IN THE MORNING....


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

GREAT PICNIC MAJESTICS this was better than a car show bomb turn out . just to let EVERY body know who could not make it the picnic was beyond packed...... :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

NICE PICS.HOMIE


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jan 1 2008, 05:49 PM~9582166
> *GREAT PICNIC MAJESTICS                                                                        this was better than a car show bomb turn out  . just to let EVERY body  know  who could not make it the picnic was beyond packed...... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: TRUE DAT........PEOPLE GOT STUCK IN THE LANES....AND HADE TO WAIT TILL ITS OVER TO GET OUT......THEY JUST TOLD ME THAT PEOPLE ARE STILL STUCK


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jan 1 2008, 05:52 PM~9582180
> *NICE PICS.HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: I WISH I TOOK MY CAMERA WHEN I WALKED AROUND IT WAS HUGE  

A GANG OF CARS AT THE HOP..........I TALK TO SOME GUYS FROM TEXAS MAJESTICS.....COOL GUYS :thumbsup: NOTHING BUT LOVE


----------



## redline

more pics!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jan 1 2008, 06:06 PM~9582301
> *more pics!
> *



*X2* :biggrin:


----------



## htdt63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben

Show was of bad ass! lot's of nice rides.


----------



## groovin ruben

[img=http://img[url=http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc08657zi3.jpg][img=http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/2663/dsc08657zi3.th.jpg]530.imageshack.us/img530/5329/dsc08660oo1.th.jpg][/url]


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## bigdogg323

THIS GOES OUT TO ALL THE MAJESTICS THANKS GUYS HAD A BOMB ASS TIME CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR :biggrin: 



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Jan 1 2008, 06:33 PM~9582525
> *[img=http://img[url=http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc08657zi3.jpg][img=http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/2663/dsc08657zi3.th.jpg]530.imageshack.us/img530/5329/dsc08660oo1.th.jpg][/url]
> *


*Nice*


----------



## 1stLady

Had good time :cheesy: alot of nice cars, good turn out.


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## pepes21

hey guys need a favor a friend to this show today and i lost his number and went by his pad but i can't get a hold of him please let me know i am looking for angel from MILLENIUM C.C.
he also does tat's


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 1 2008, 08:36 PM~9582548
> *Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G2G_Al

Had a great time!! Finally meet Crenshaw Finest, homie was cool...

Got to see alot of people I havn't seen in a while....

Only took 2 pics, both of my car sorry.. :biggrin: 

Happy New Years to everyone..

May 08 bring you all your hearts desires...


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben

Sorry the pics are small can't get them to be bigger.


----------



## groovin ruben

Almost missed this , rolled just when i was leaving.


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Jan 1 2008, 07:50 PM~9582644
> *Sorry the pics are small can't get them to be bigger.
> *


photobucket homie...


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## -SUPER62-

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Jan 1 2008, 06:50 PM~9582644
> *Sorry the pics are small can't get them to be bigger.
> *



*ITS FIRME YOU CLICK ON THE SMALL PHOTO AND GETS BIGGER GOOD PICS...*


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben

I will post some more picture in a later on. Kids want to play games


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

> [/quote great pic real club having real fun.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

nice show


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

thanks to everyone that made it out it was to packed good people nice cars was fun day oh and no drama


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 1 2008, 08:29 PM~9582970
> *thanks  to  everyone  that  made  it  out  it was  to packed  good  people  nice  cars  was  fun  day  oh  and  no drama
> *


What you didn't go? :biggrin: How about some hop pics Smiley.


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 1 2008, 08:31 PM~9582999
> *What you didn't go? :biggrin:  How about some hop pics Smiley.
> *


you know damn well i was there and i dont take pics but it was a nice hopp though :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 1 2008, 08:32 PM~9583017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this car is beautifull imac .


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 1 2008, 10:33 PM~9583025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what did u buy and what u bringing bacc to charlotte???????????


----------



## cripn8ez

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW BIG M WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84

all i have to say that is one event you don't want to miss next year! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 1 2008, 08:35 PM~9583057
> *LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW BIG M WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


was bigger then the supershow i would say it was close to almost 2000 cars


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Jan 1 2008, 10:36 PM~9583063
> *all i have to say that is one event you don't want to miss next year! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




ILL B THERE 4 SHO NEXT YR EVEN IF I HAVE TO MOVE BACC HOME (LA) HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Jan 1 2008, 08:36 PM~9583063
> *all i have to say that is one event you don't want to miss next year! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 1 2008, 10:37 PM~9583065
> *was  bigger  then  the  supershow  i    would  say  it  was  close  to  almost  2000  cars
> *



NOW THATS THE B-NIZZ LOC'Z  :0 



SHEEN IS THAT UR LAC??????


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## cripn8ez

HELLA PIT IN THAT PIC!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 704 Sheen

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 1 2008, 09:39 PM~9583083
> *NOW THATS THE B-NIZZ LOC'Z   :0
> SHEEN IS THAT UR LAC??????
> *


Yea, thats my LeCab, finally gonna ship it back home


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 1 2008, 10:40 PM~9583107
> *Yea, thats my  LeCab, finally gonna ship it back home
> *



LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!!!! :0 


MAN U SHOULD HAVE TOLD ME U WAS GOING I WOULD HAVE ROLLED OUT THERE WITH YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 1 2008, 07:29 PM~9582970
> *thanks  to  everyone  that  made  it  out  it was  to packed  good  people  nice  cars  was  fun  day  oh  and  no drama
> *



That is one thing that is awesome about this show, there is no bullshit!! Everyone (black, brown, white and all other) getting along with no problems... I don't see why we can't keep it this way!!! I pray for a great 08!! Keep the peace!! One Luv!!


----------



## TRU*SA*67

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW ILL POST UP SOME PICS I TOOK OF THA HOP LATA :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68

:biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 1 2008, 10:44 PM~9583141
> *That is one thing that is awesome about this show, there is no bullshit!!  Everyone (black, brown, white and all other) getting along with no problems... I don't see why we can't keep it this way!!!  I pray for a great 08!!  Keep the peace!! One Luv!!
> *



I CAN DIG IT MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: SOLID


----------



## 704 Sheen

704 Sheen, purecandy az, cripn8ez, SUNNYD, hipno96, ccarriii, OG-CRENSHAW, regalnatedog, bub916, sureñosbluez, DELEGATION 76, rollin 72 monte, upinsmoke66, 1961rag, NEWSTYLE 66, OH MY GOD 86, INDIVIDUALS*512*, ROCKSOLID84, TONE LOCO, scrappin68, sixduece619, BIGMIKE, 509Rider, 13dayton, classact, SD59


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## 704 Sheen

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 1 2008, 09:37 PM~9583065
> *was  bigger  then  the  supershow  i    would  say  it  was  close  to  almost  2000  cars
> *


Bigger & BETTER I Thought


----------



## cripn8ez

THAT EURO CUTTY WITH THE GOLD WOW NICE


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 1 2008, 06:49 PM~9583177
> *THAT EURO CUTTY WITH THE GOLD WOW NICE
> *


i dont like gold but got dam that ride was really nice..


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jan 1 2008, 10:51 PM~9583193
> *i dont like gold but got dam that ride was really nice..
> *



YEAH ME EATHER BUT THATS NICE


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

:0 

*NICE*


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## cripn8ez

> NICE DOG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: SHEEN BRING ME A BLUE BITCH BACC???????


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## -SUPER62-

NICE PIC...KEEP EM COMING...


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## cripn8ez

MUCH PROPZ TO ALL OUT AT THE SHOW FUCCIN CARS R TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## cripn8ez

DIRT BREAK OUT UR FLICC'S HOMIE????????


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## JUIC'D64

47 User(s) are reading this topic (10 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
31 Members: blazed out, JUIC'D64, 704 Sheen, -SUPER62-, MAJESTICSLIFE63, scrappin68, sureñosbluez, OG-CRENSHAW, bigdaddy805, W H A T, gordo56, Dirt422, STORMEN323, JAE313, Southside01, cripn8ez, OH MY GOD 86, sixduece619, Chemo's 84, RO.LIFER, INDIVIDUALS*512*, Sid, Aceite, redrum702, classact, 100 spokes, LocoSoCal, lil ese, locolac, WUTITDU, juiced67impala


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## lil ese

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 1 2008, 07:53 PM~9583212
> *:0
> 
> NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 MIKE!


----------



## JOEMAN

lets see more hop pic :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

for skim
















this shit was clean..


----------



## JOEMAN

lets see more hop pic :biggrin:


----------



## redrum702

MORE PICS OF EVERYTHING


----------



## Chivo6four

enjoyed the picnic. Lots of nice rides.


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 1 2008, 11:06 PM~9583354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jan 1 2008, 08:12 PM~9583401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE 61*


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 1 2008, 07:39 PM~9583085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


modesto califas in the house


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## FiveNine619

SAN DIEGO in the house....


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## DIPN714

ELCO FIRST PLACE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 1 2008, 11:19 PM~9583470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THEM PICS LOOK LIKE THEY WHERE TOOK ON DOWNEY AVE?????????


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## lil ese

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 1 2008, 08:19 PM~9583470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE WAS THIS AT?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 1 2008, 11:24 PM~9583523
> *WHERE WAS THIS AT?
> *




LOOKS LIKE DOWNEY & SOUTH BL???????? NORTH LONG BEACH????????


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 1 2008, 09:20 PM~9583483
> *ELCO FIRST PLACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pics of the elco???


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 1 2008, 07:37 PM~9583065
> *was  bigger  then  the  supershow  i    would  say  it  was  close  to  almost  2000  cars
> *


THATS BE UZ YOUR CLUB IS WELL RESPECTED ALL THE WAY AROUND AND A GOOD CLUB WILL BRING OUT THE PEOPLE :thumbsup: GOOD JOB


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 1 2008, 05:54 PM~9582196
> *:thumbsup: I WISH I TOOK MY CAMERA WHEN I WALKED AROUND IT WAS HUGE
> 
> A GANG OF CARS AT THE HOP..........I TALK TO SOME GUYS FROM TEXAS MAJESTICS.....COOL GUYS :thumbsup: NOTHING BUT LOVE
> *


 :0 TUFF GUY??? :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 1 2008, 07:32 PM~9583615
> *THATS BE UZ YOUR CLUB IS WELL RESPECTED ALL THE WAY AROUND AND A GOOD CLUB WILL BRING OUT THE PEOPLE :thumbsup: GOOD JOB
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Jan 1 2008, 08:33 PM~9583626
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


X3 :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619

majestics :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen

Post more later.


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> NICE


----------



## toons

:thumbsup:


----------



## E

more hop pics please


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy: GREAT TURN OUT,,THANKS FOR SUPPORTING THIS EVENT ,,HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR WE GONNA HAVE A BIGGER AND BETTER SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 1 2008, 10:08 PM~9583935
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 1 2008, 09:09 PM~9583948
> *:cheesy: GREAT TURN OUT,,THANKS FOR  SUPPORTING THIS EVENT ,,HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR WE GONNA HAVE A BIGGER AND BETTER SPOT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 2 thumbs up


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 1 2008, 09:09 PM~9583949
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 1 2008, 09:09 PM~9583948
> *:cheesy: GREAT TURN OUT,,THANKS FOR  SUPPORTING THIS EVENT ,,HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR WE GONNA HAVE A BIGGER AND BETTER SPOT :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR HAVING IT WE NEED MORE OF THESE EVENTS


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

shit looked sick going to have to go next yr


----------



## Bajito OG

*Biggest picinic I have ever been to :biggrin: 

BIG PROPS TO THE MAJESTICS C.C. :thumbsup: *


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jan 1 2008, 09:23 PM~9584071
> *Biggest picinic I have ever been to :biggrin:
> 
> BIG PROPS TO THE MAJESTICS C.C. :thumbsup:
> *


Seen you walking by homie.... Did not get your attention...

Happy New Year to you and your family... Did your girl hop????


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 1 2008, 09:02 PM~9583867
> *more hop pics please
> *


x2x3x4x5 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## Mannie Fre$h

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jan 1 2008, 08:58 PM~9583261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow this looks like a convertible twilight zone from lifestyle


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 1 2008, 08:13 PM~9583983
> *THANKS FOR HAVING IT WE NEED MORE OF THESE EVENTS
> *


  :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 1 2008, 09:30 PM~9584147
> *Seen you walking by homie....  Did not get your attention...
> 
> Happy New Year to you and your family...  Did your girl hop????
> *


HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ALSO AL AND YES SHE DID BUT NOT ONE OF BEST OUTING THERES ALWAYS NEXT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 1 2008, 08:20 PM~9583480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is one clean Caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 1 2008, 09:45 PM~9584268
> *This is one clean Caddy. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: super clean caddie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

38 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
31 Members: Skim, Cadillac1, lastminute, Eddie$Money, nobueno, tijuas1143, cutlass_rider, eseoso69, L-BOOGIE, juiced 64, LOCO-LOUIE, JR.GOODTIMES.SD, Dylante63, hanks16, SEANZILLA, 87WAYS, SUPREME69, singlegate, 82fleet, Aztecbike, Caddieman 805, westside206rain, phx rider, UCE IV LIFE, locdownmexikan, BOULEVARD-EPT, juiced67impala, 300foMe, NIGHTMAREFAMILY, CadiRolo, BIG DAWG
:0


----------



## Eddie-Money

*29 Members: Eddie, lil ese, FREAKYTALES, Skim, Dylante63, westside206rain, juiced 64, compita, eseoso69, Dr. Jizz, 64 CRAWLING, cutlass_rider, SUPREME69, 87WAYS, BOULEVARD-EPT, hanks16, IBREEZ69, OG-CRENSHAW, lastminute, singlegate, nobueno, L-BOOGIE, JR.GOODTIMES.SD, SEANZILLA, Aztecbike, Caddieman 805, phx rider, UCE IV LIFE, locdownmexikan*


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 1 2008, 10:09 PM~9583948
> *:cheesy: GREAT TURN OUT,,THANKS FOR  SUPPORTING THIS EVENT ,,HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR WE GONNA HAVE A BIGGER AND BETTER SPOT :biggrin:
> *


Its a good spot but you DEFINATELY need a bigger spot. Its growing out of control! Any ideas on where it might be next year?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 1 2008, 09:20 PM~9583480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by Mannie Fre$h_@Jan 2 2008, 04:43 AM~9584244
> *wow this looks like a convertible twilight zone from lifestyle
> *





That duece was off the chain it had a "Chrome Frame" This was the best Majestics New Years Event Ive been to filled the whole parking lot Good Job Majestics :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 1 2008, 08:17 PM~9583459
> *modesto califas in the house
> *


U should be emberessed all that papa talking you were going to go and no huevo's. :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL


----------



## cutlass_rider

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 1 2008, 07:53 PM~9583212
> *:0
> 
> NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pretty


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 1 2008, 08:55 PM~9584323
> *Its a good spot but you DEFINATELY need a bigger spot. Its growing out of control! Any ideas on where it might be next year?
> *


IT WILL BE KNOW WHEN THE TIME COMES


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Had a good time out there the atmosphere was good the cars were bad ass, I will definitely be back next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHERE ALL THE HOP PICS AT.*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 1 2008, 10:13 PM~9584476
> *IT WILL BE KNOW  WHEN THE TIME COMES
> *



*Dodger Stadium* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 1 2008, 09:16 PM~9584500
> *Dodger Stadium :0  :biggrin:
> *


NOPE


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 1 2008, 10:14 PM~9584489
> *WHERE ALL THE HOP PICS AT.
> *


x2

:biggrin:


----------



## 01lowlow

Good stuff, wish I could've made it up. Next year I won't get plastered on new years eve :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

so who won the hop and how many inches?


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 1 2008, 09:52 PM~9584746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 1 2008, 10:53 PM~9584754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 1 2008, 10:52 PM~9584746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like the batteries are not hooked up


----------



## LosAngelesRydr

good lookin majestics on the picnic... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: great way to start out the year...


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## juiced 64

Those batteries have top and side posts. They must be using the side posts.


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jan 1 2008, 10:00 PM~9584827
> *good lookin majestics on the picnic... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: great way to start out the year...
> *



WHERE WERE YOU AT CHAPARRO...DIDN'T SEE YAH


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Jan 1 2008, 11:02 PM~9584852
> *Those batteries have top and side posts.  They must be using the side posts.
> *


good lookin I didn't know that


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 1 2008, 11:03 PM~9584865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a bad ass car


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 6show4

hop pics? :dunno:


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 6show4

hop pics? :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN

any hop pic post them up


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 1 2008, 11:17 PM~9584996
> *any hop pic post them up
> *


ya give me a few mins 2 up load them


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jan 1 2008, 11:27 PM~9585053
> *ya give me a few mins 2 up load them
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jan 1 2008, 11:27 PM~9585053
> *ya give me a few mins 2 up load them
> *


cool


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

here 2 of tha malibu from tha hop shop


----------



## HustlerSpank

SICK


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jan 1 2008, 11:34 PM~9585105
> *here 2 of tha malibu from tha hop shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ANYMORE?


----------



## HustlerSpank

32 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
25 Members: HustlerSpank, htdt63, Aceite, 704 Sheen, 1BADASSCUT, leo161, irvings213, bigdogg323, BLZNKRON1K, 78 Monte 4 Life, cutlass_rider, Lac-of-Respect, biggluv65, BIGBODY96, lo4lyf, Big Karloz, shrekinacutty, LuxuriouSMontreaL, 64 CRAWLING, Dylante63, G-house74, CAR72, chevyman1962, pepes21, royalhopper


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 1 2008, 10:04 PM~9584399
> *U should be emberessed all that papa talking you were going to go and no huevo's. :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOL
> *


----------



## babyhuey

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 1 2008, 06:37 PM~9583065
> *was  bigger  then  the  supershow   i    would  say  it  was  close  to  almost  2000  cars
> *





:0 ....sounds like us out of towners should start skipping
out on the lrm supershow, and make this the the annual show instead.


----------



## gameisthick

:biggrin: BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

here r some pics i took of tha hop


----------



## gameisthick

U NO IT :biggrin:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM




----------



## gervais_85

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Jan 2 2008, 01:14 AM~9585795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U  NO  IT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

MORE PICS OF THE CARS


----------



## gameisthick

:biggrin: THE BIG M :biggrin:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

anybody go 2 tha after hop at kool-aids shop?


----------



## harborareaPhil

woke up late...just got a chance to cruise by outside....


:thumbsup: southside c.c. and los angeles c.c.


----------



## gameisthick

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

just got back.

man i have to say off the hook. shit load of cars. and the hoppers just kept commin BIG UPS to MAJESTICS best picnik of the year :biggrin:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

GREAT PICS YA'LL.....I'll be there next year for sure :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 2 2008, 01:59 AM~9584817
> *looks like the batteries are not hooked up
> *


 :uh: Damm a little too early to be hating, batteries are top and side post using the side post terminals behind the panels to hide the wire


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 1 2008, 10:53 PM~9583212
> *:0
> 
> NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53

WANNA THANKGREAT TIME OUT THERE SEE YEAH NEXT EVENT


----------



## F.O.X_BOX

WE HAD AN AWESOME TIME ! ......MAN O MAN ...... THE CARS WERE TIGHT AS FUK ! AND THE HOP WAS OFF THE CHAIN ! THANKS MAJESTICS FOR A AWESOME EVENT .... CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR !


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 1 2008, 10:59 PM~9584817
> *looks like the batteries are not hooked up
> *


 they are hooked up on inside of panel


----------



## beachcity

who won what????????   
i had to work or i would have busted all yall up 
just kidding all you sensitive people
anyway goood shit and happy new year to all the clubs 

from jmoney and family :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ricndaregal

big ups to the big M for another tight ass new years show. the hop was off the hook


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jan 2 2008, 02:19 AM~9585817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SPIKES CAR TEARIN SHIT UP


----------



## groovin ruben

This car from San Diego is BAD ASS !


----------



## Latin Thug

:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jan 2 2008, 12:24 AM~9585833
> *anybody go 2 tha after hop at kool-aids shop?
> *


we ended up shootin out to crenshaw


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 2 2008, 08:53 AM~9586561
> *we ended up shootin out to crenshaw
> *


yup it was ok


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

PICS ....must have pics :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i got pics but have to post them tomorrow when we get home


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Jan 2 2008, 07:59 AM~9586582
> *PICS ....must have pics :biggrin:
> *


as crazy as it sounds i think i spend the majority of the show watchin the hop  i'll post the pics that i do have tonight though i think i have a few


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## cripn8ez

DAM SHEEN U WAS FLICC N IT UP WASN'T YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 1 2008, 07:57 PM~9583247
> *DIRT BREAK OUT UR FLICC'S HOMIE????????
> *



Man...I got there kinda late, wuz faded all day and took about 2 pictures  

It was off tha hook though. GREAT JOB MaJesTics!


Southside CC/ Los Angeles CC...WOW!!


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 2 2008, 12:12 PM~9586657
> *Man...I got there kinda late, wuz faded all day and took about 2 pictures
> 
> It was off tha hook though.  GREAT JOB MaJesTics!
> Southside CC/ Los Angeles CC...WOW!!
> *




:angry: 4 SHO ..... WHO ALL WENT WITH U ANY HOMIES???????


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## cripn8ez

CADI LOOKIN GOOD SHEEN.............


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 1 2008, 07:37 PM~9583065
> *was  bigger  then  the  supershow  i    would  say  it  was  close  to  almost  2000  cars
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats


----------



## 69 impala

Good turn out.


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## Elusive

good show and turn out


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 1 2008, 10:24 PM~9584536
> *NOPE
> *


MAYBE IN PALMDALE OR LANCASTER :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 1 2008, 05:34 PM~9582053
> *i just got back   that shit was packed like a mother fucker :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

SiCK TRE !  



> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 2 2008, 09:12 AM~9586656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

Is that Punchie?



> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 2 2008, 09:13 AM~9586660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## gabendacutlass

nice turn out i had a good time..big props to he big M....will post pics soon ...thanks to strictly family for keepin me in good hands..


----------



## BIG NICK

Lookin good, Majestics does it the best. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

any videos


----------



## Rod Stewart

i swear everytime southside rolls through i shit myself.... :0


----------



## 66wita6

HELL YEA, IT WAS A GOODTIME WE HAD,SANTANA AND SUENOS HAD 1 HELLA OF A FINE DAY THIER..

















































































































:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

TOGETHER C.C.....

























































uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

propers to Majestics I keep hearing what a bad ass show this is every year.


----------



## 66wita6

THE B.C MADE A SHOWING AT THE GATHERING TOO....








































































EVEN THOU THE BIKE CREW WERE AT THE HOP,MI AND THE DAUGHTER DECIDED TO TAKE A CRUZ..








THANKS TO THE BIG MAJESTICS FOR HOSTING A GREAT EVENT,SMILY'S UNDERTAKER...








:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:twakHOTOBUCKET!


----------



## DIPN714

1ST PLACE RADICAL;;;DIP'N CAR CLUB 714;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;







;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 2 2008, 01:14 PM~9587794
> *THE B.C MADE A SHOWING AT THE GATHERING TOO....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVEN THOU THE BIKE CREW WERE AT THE HOP,MI AND THE DAUGHTER DECIDED TO TAKE A CRUZ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TO THE BIG MAJESTICS FOR HOSTING A GREAT EVENT,SMILY'S UNDERTAKER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD SEEING YOU AGAIN DOGG


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

What kind of car is that?



> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 2 2008, 09:38 AM~9586792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## F.O.X_BOX

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 2 2008, 12:14 PM~9587794
> *THE B.C MADE A SHOWING AT THE GATHERING TOO....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVEN THOU THE BIKE CREW WERE AT THE HOP,MI AND THE DAUGHTER DECIDED TO TAKE A CRUZ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TO THE BIG MAJESTICS FOR HOSTING A GREAT EVENT,SMILY'S UNDERTAKER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



YOUR CLUB HAD SOME TIGHT LOOKING BIKES ......... MAD PROPS !


----------



## bigpoppa323

GREAT TURN OUT. MANY PROPS AND THE FOOD WAS GOOD :biggrin: CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR  :cheesy:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM




----------



## tequila sunrise

the one time i get shit together to go to the show and i end up in the hospital on 12/27 and don't get released at noon on new years day  . my blood sugar level was at the 580s and had pancreitis, felt so fucked up. what a way to spend the new year. hopefully next year nothin will get in my way, i'll be looking forward to it!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass

i had a great time 
cant wait till next year!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 2 2008, 12:27 PM~9587889
> *1ST PLACE RADICAL;;;DIP'N CAR CLUB 714;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jan 2 2008, 01:33 PM~9588683
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 WHATS THA TRUTH WALLY :0 :0 :0


----------



## FIREMAN63

THAT WAS THE SHIT ,SO MANY DIFFERENT PEOPLE THERE AND NO SHIT WENT DOWN , AT LEAST AROUND OUR AREA , MAYBE AT THE HOP AREA , BUT THAT SHIT IS JUST PART OF THE GAME . WE ALL ATE LIKE PIGS OR DRANK LIKE FISH , THANKS MAJESTICS FOR LOOKIN OUT FOR EVERYONE . JUST ONE THING , TELL THAT FUCKIN MOTORCYCLE COP AT THE GATE TO STAY THE FUCK HOME NEXT YEAR , FUCK THAT PUTO HE WAS BUSTIN PEOPLE FOR STUPID SHIT 

SGT 63
LIFESTYLE CC


----------



## 66wita6

X2,LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS HAPPENING,THANX MAJESTICS :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark.

Nice pix and it looks like you guys had a great time  :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jan 2 2008, 04:36 PM~9588270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics.homie


----------



## EL RAIDER

x2


----------



## BiG GiO

post pics memo!


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 2 2008, 12:27 PM~9587889
> *1ST PLACE RADICAL;;;DIP'N CAR CLUB 714;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY CC


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Jan 2 2008, 03:12 PM~9588988
> *post pics memo!
> *


I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO SNAP ANY PICS FOOL, I KNOW YOU DID :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 2 2008, 03:26 PM~9589087
> *I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO SNAP ANY PICS FOOL, I KNOW YOU DID :biggrin:
> *


ill post em later i didnt even get alot! i think i just got us


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

Yeah, looked like a great event..


----------



## infamous62

DIDNT THINK I WOULD SEE THIS CAR AT THE SHOW!..... :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous62

DIDNT THINK I WOULD SEE THIS CAR AT THE SHOW!..... :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous62




----------



## Guest

wHO PATTERN / STRIPE CG?? ANYONE KNOW??


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

HERE ARE SOME MOE PICS I TOOK


----------



## infamous62




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING

had a good time bad ass picnic cant wait till next year


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING

had a good time bad ass picnic cant wait till next year  the queen


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING

had a good time bad ass picnic cant wait till next year  the queen


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 2 2008, 09:17 AM~9586679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

That was the shizznit! My eyes got tired there was so much to look at!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jan 2 2008, 04:31 PM~9589682
> *had a good time bad ass picnic cant wait till next year  the queen
> *


damm you checked my azz...when i called you lowrider girl...ok.......QUEEN......I WON'T FORGET! :biggrin:


----------



## infamous62

IT WAS OUR FIRST TIME!....THAT SHIT BLEW MY MIND!....SO MANY CARS,NOT ENOUGH TIME,NOT ENOUGH SPACE ON MY CAMERA :biggrin: ....CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR!TIGHT SHOW MAJESTICS! :thumbsup:


----------



## East LA Rider

Great picnic MAJESTICS!! :biggrin: 

Thanks to the BIG "M" for the swift move in and hospitallity. 

IF YOU MISSED IT, YOU MISSED IT!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jan 2 2008, 04:24 PM~9589591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



uffin:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM




----------



## BiG GiO




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## jessdogg

majestic real soon


----------



## infamous62




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I couldin't believe they were actually runnin out of room around 2pm!


----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## jessdogg




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

speechless....


----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62

HOPE YOU GUYS THAT MISSED IT CAN SEE HOW CRAZY THAT SHIT WAS! NOT TOO MANY PICS LEFT


----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## B Town Fernie

Hop Pics ?


----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## skan91

Had a great time...it was well worth the drive! Definately will be there next year.


----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY

THANKS MAJESTCS..  

HERE IS A VIDEO OF THE HOPPINATOR...FUCK IT


http://youtube.com/watch?v=u7VwcFk1u9A

52 INCHES...


----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62

THERE WAS ALSO A SHIT LOAD OF BAD ASS BIKES :cheesy:


----------



## infamous62




----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 2 2008, 07:27 PM~9590701
> *I couldin't believe they were actually runnin out of room around 2pm!
> *


X2.! GOT FILLED TO COPACITY AT ABOUT 3:30PM! :biggrin: :yes: :werd: uffin:


----------



## infamous62




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

*Nice pics will be there NEXT year 4 sure...*


----------



## DIPN714

CALLING ALL TRUCKS;;08 BETTER BE







READY


----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## DIPN714

O8;; DON'T HATE


----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## infamous62




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 2 2008, 07:47 PM~9591552
> *CALLING ALL TRUCKS;;08  BETTER BE READY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WILL IT BE IN PHEONIX IN MARCH???????


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 2 2008, 10:47 PM~9591551
> *Nice pics will be there NEXT year 4 sure...
> *


X10 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## infamous62

A COUPLE PICS FROM BEFORE THE SHOW


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## Miami305Rida

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 2 2008, 04:57 PM~9589359
> *wHO PATTERN / STRIPE CG?? ANYONE KNOW??
> *


patterned by jayson from ryders street waer and striped by clay local boy bout 20 years old from mia, car was completely painted in the mia


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## Ragtrey

Great pics of some great rides.


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by sixduece619+Jan 1 2008, 07:48 PM~9583171-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 07:53 PM~9583212
> *:0
> 
> NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-704 Sheen_@Jan 2 2008, 09:05 AM~9586619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Jan 2 2008, 08:00 PM~9592338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

hopemwear, Ragtrey, crackers63, hoppin6, gameisthick, 909 MAJESTICS, 83 regal, W H A T, gunsNroses, big ray, NIMSTER64, danny.bigm, lil ese, Dr. Jizz, 96BIG_BODY, Dino, ogride2004, L-BOOGIE, LBRAY, NIGHTMAREFAMILY, FREAKYTALES, wantsome, 87WAYS, IMPALA LOCO, infamous62, ragtopman63, peter cruz


THAMMMMMMMMMMM!! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Jan 2 2008, 06:30 PM~9591319
> *Hop Pics ?
> *











































































 :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>
TECHNIQUES had a great time as always and this year IMPERIALS Los Angeles cooked their famous carne asada and we joined them in eating all that good food and drinks. Tomas, Jr. and to all their members thanks a lot for the invite this "New Years Day". We would also like to give a "Special Thank You" to the entire MAJESTIC Car Club for making Jan. 1, 2008 the official start of the car show season and it is now under way. Thanks again for another great event MAJESTICS each and every "New Years Day". Maybe next year the event needs a bigger facility because Veterans Stadium is no longer big enough for your event. 

How about the famous "Staple Center" in downtown Los Angeles, CA on Jan. 1, 2009?</span>*  uffin: :nicoderm: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## shrekinacutty

ANYMORE HOP PICS? :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

hats off to everybody!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 2 2008, 08:49 PM~9592947
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>
> TECHNIQUES had a great time as always and this year IMPERIALS Los Angeles cooked their famous carne asada and we joined them in eating all that good food and drinks.  Tomas, Jr. and to all their members thanks a lot for the invite this "New Years Day".  We would also like to give a "Special Thank You" to the entire MAJESTIC Car Club for making Jan. 1, 2008 the official start of the car show season and it is now under way.  Thanks again for another great event MAJESTICS each and every "New Years Day".  Maybe next year the event needs a bigger facility because Veterans Stadium is no longer big enough for your event.
> 
> How about the famous "Staple Center" in downtown Los Angeles, CA  on Jan. 1, 2009?</span>   uffin:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


STAPLES AINT BIG ENOUGH,THANKS FOR COMING DOWN TECHNIQUES :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 310~SFCC

I REALLY HAD FUN AND ENJOYED ALL THE RIDES AND HOP....DEFINITELY WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR...2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG

*ANGEL'S 64 :biggrin: BAJITO C.C. :biggrin:*


----------



## 310~SFCC

WHAT EVER HAPPENED WITH THA SINGLE PUMP THAT GOT DISQUALIFIED????


----------



## muffin_man

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 2 2008, 08:02 PM~9591722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 2 2008, 10:31 PM~9593467
> *WHAT EVER HAPPENED WITH THA SINGLE PUMP THAT GOT DISQUALIFIED????
> *


any car that got stuck was disqualified.....so a few got disqualified....or r u talking about something else?? :scrutinize:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 2 2008, 09:33 PM~9593500
> *any car that got stuck was disqualified.....so a few got disqualified....or r u talking about something else?? :scrutinize:
> *


THAT 2DR CAPRICE THAT DID LIKE 63" ON HIS SECOND TRY.....


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 2 2008, 10:34 PM~9593518
> *THAT 2DR CAPRICE THAT DID LIKE 63" ON HIS SECOND TRY.....
> *


ill let SupremeAir answer that one..........


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 2 2008, 09:36 PM~9593539
> *ill let SupremeAir answer that one..........
> *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 2 2008, 10:37 PM~9593552
> *
> *


it was his car..............


----------



## gordolw4life

LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD HAD A FIRME TIME GREAT SHOW BIG M  :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 2 2008, 09:38 PM~9593560
> *it was his car..............
> *



MAKES SENSE...


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jan 2 2008, 07:25 PM~9591235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this the one Doc was doing in Sunday Driver???


----------



## lil watcha

ya i think its the same car


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 2 2008, 09:34 PM~9593518
> *THAT 2DR CAPRICE THAT DID LIKE 63" ON HIS SECOND TRY.....
> *


I THOUGHT IT WAS CUZ HE WAS LOCKED UP HIGHER THEN WHAT THE RULES WERE :dunno:


----------



## ricndaregal

WAITIN ON PHOTOBUCKET................


----------



## ricndaregal




----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

big john didn't hop his car


----------



## jaemanadero

*ON BEHALF OF THE THE MAJESTIC CC I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT MADE IT OUT HERE FROM ALL AROUND, WE APPRICIATE THE SUPPORT ALL THE LOW RIDER COMMUNITY HAS GIVEN US THRU OUT THE YEARS BUT ESPECIALLY THIS YEAR WHICH BY FAR WAS THE BIGGEST, PICNIC THAT WE HAVE EVER THROWN. WE LOOK FORWARD TO THIS EVERY YEAR, AND TRY TO MAKE IT AS PLEASING AS POSSIBLE FOR EVERYONE, I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS THAT YEAR AFTER YEAR MAKE THIS HAPPEN, ASWELL AS ALL THE POSITIVE COMMENTS AND FEED BACK FROM ALL OF YOU ON HERE ON LAY IT LOW AND HAS WELL AS THOSE WHO MADE IT OUT!! THANKS OUNCE AGAIN AND WE WILL TRY TO MAKE IT BIGGER AND BETTER NEXT YEAR!!*


----------



## ricndaregal

NOT SURE, MAN THERE WAS SO MANY CARS HOPPING AND EVERYTHING ELSE GOIN ON LOOKIN AT SOME PICS I THINK I TOOK OFF WHILE THEY WERE STILL HOPPIN :dunno:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 2 2008, 11:04 PM~9594311
> *big john didn't hop his car
> *


NO! HE DIDN'T GET TO HOP AT THE SHOW ,BUT DID AFTER AT COOL AID'S SHOP!!!


----------



## jaemanadero

jaemanadero, *DIRTYSANCHEZ423, 1 SICK 87, *harborarea310, 100 spokes, deesta, 206ness, KrAzE1, lastminute, sancho12000, Aztecbike

WAS UP MEMBERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1 SICK 87

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 2 2008, 11:33 PM~9594457
> *jaemanadero, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, 1 SICK 87, harborarea310, 100 spokes, deesta, 206ness, KrAzE1, lastminute, sancho12000, Aztecbike
> 
> WAS UP MEMBERS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 3 2008, 12:08 AM~9594344
> *ON BEHALF OF THE THE MAJESTIC CC I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT MADE IT OUT HERE FROM ALL AROUND, WE APPRICIATE  THE SUPPORT ALL THE LOW RIDER COMMUNITY HAS GIVEN US THRU OUT THE YEARS BUT ESPECIALLY THIS YEAR WHICH BY FAR WAS THE BIGGEST, PICNIC THAT WE HAVE EVER THROWN. WE LOOK FORWARD TO THIS EVERY YEAR, AND TRY TO MAKE IT AS PLEASING AS POSSIBLE FOR EVERYONE, I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS THAT YEAR AFTER YEAR MAKE THIS HAPPEN, ASWELL AS ALL THE POSITIVE COMMENTS AND FEED BACK FROM ALL OF YOU ON HERE ON LAY IT LOW AND HAS WELL AS THOSE WHO MADE IT OUT!!  THANKS OUNCE AGAIN AND WE WILL TRY TO MAKE IT BIGGER AND BETTER NEXT YEAR!!
> *


THANKS 4 HAVING IT WE NEED A FEW MORE OF THESE A YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 2 2008, 06:57 PM~9589359
> *wHO PATTERN / STRIPE CG?? ANYONE KNOW??
> *


 :uh: Hmmm I wonder who did?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA+Jan 1 2008, 06:54 PM~9582196-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: I WISH I TOOK MY CAMERA WHEN I WALKED AROUND IT WAS HUGE
> 
> A GANG OF CARS AT THE HOP..........I TALK TO SOME GUYS FROM TEXAS MAJESTICS.....COOL GUYS :thumbsup: NOTHING BUT LOVE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by King Of [email protected] 1 2008, 09:33 PM~9583625
> *:0 TUFF GUY??? :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND YOU KNOW THIS!  NEXT YEAR WE GOING TO SAM'S!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-peter cruz_@Jan 2 2008, 10:49 PM~9592947
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>
> TECHNIQUES had a great time as always and this year IMPERIALS Los Angeles cooked their famous carne asada and we joined them in eating all that good food and drinks.  Tomas, Jr. and to all their members thanks a lot for the invite this "New Years Day".  We would also like to give a "Special Thank You" to the entire MAJESTIC Car Club for making Jan. 1, 2008 the official start of the car show season and it is now under way.  Thanks again for another great event MAJESTICS each and every "New Years Day".  Maybe next year the event needs a bigger facility because Veterans Stadium is no longer big enough for your event.
> 
> How about the famous "Staple Center" in downtown Los Angeles, CA  on Jan. 1, 2009?</span></span>   uffin:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



IMPERIALS DID MAKE SOME VERY GOOD CARNE!!!



> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 3 2008, 01:33 AM~9594457
> *jaemanadero, <span style=\'color:blue\'>DIRTYSANCHEZ423, 1 SICK 87,*





> * harborarea310, 100 spokes, deesta, 206ness, KrAzE1, lastminute, sancho12000, Aztecbike
> 
> WAS UP MEMBERS!!! :biggrin:
> *


LOADING SOME PICS! AND READING THE THROUGH THE 20 PAGES THAT HAVE PASSED SINCE I CAME OUT THERE!


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2008, 11:08 PM~9593185
> *STAPLES AINT BIG ENOUGH,THANKS FOR COMING DOWN TECHNIQUES :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm thinkin it might be the POMONA FAIRGROUNDS (aka "FAIRPLEX" in Pomona). You can't find any location bigger than that! If the "Love Ride" was held there for all the thousands of bikers, I'm pretty sure The Big M can negotiate something for us lowriders! :thumbsup:


----------



## F.O.X_BOX

FOUND SOME MORE PICS .......... 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383201

AND HERE TOO(NICE HOP PIX) 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383317


----------



## DIPN714

WHO THE BOSS???







;;WINNER;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## babyshack

LIMITED CC -LA-


----------



## babyshack




----------



## babyshack




----------



## babyshack




----------



## pi4short

BIG SHOUT OUT TO MAJESTICS C.C. ANOTHER GOOD TURNOUT ALOT OF NICE RIDES. ANOTHER SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE CLUBS IN ATTENDANCE MUCH LOVE. ALSO A BIG SHOUT OUT TO THE LATIN WORLD L.A. CHAPTER FOR HOLDING US A GOOD SPOT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IT LOOK LIKE ITS GONNA BE ANOTHER GOOD YEAR FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY...!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

really good show, wish i could of stayed longer but we had to head back home, looks like i missed most of the fun  o well theres alwys next year :thumbsup: any more pics of the big body with the blower


----------



## babyshack




----------



## babyshack




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: :0


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 3 2008, 02:18 AM~9594629
> *I'm thinkin it might be the POMONA FAIRGROUNDS (aka "FAIRPLEX" in Pomona). You can't find any location bigger than that! If the "Love Ride" was held there for all the thousands of bikers, I'm pretty sure The Big M can negotiate something for us lowriders! :thumbsup:
> *


BIG SHOUT TO THE BIG M FOR PUTTIN DOWN ON THE LOCK FOR NEW YEARS ! BUT AT THIS POINT IN NEXT YEAR EITHER THEY VETERANS STADIUM OPENS UP IT'S FIELD TO FIT MORE CARS. OR ONCE AND FOR ALL LIKE THE HOMIE RECOMMENDED DO IT OG PUT THAT SUCKA AT THE POMONA FAIR PLEX AS EVERYONE KNOW IT'S GOT ROOM AND BEYOND WITH ALL THE FACITIES PLUS!!!! TAKE TO TO THE NEXT LEVEL BIG M. THE FAIRPLEX!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650

Tim and Jake puttin it down for the Bay Area ...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA

> IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> SAME HERE BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 3 2008, 12:56 AM~9594540
> *:uh: Hmmm I wonder who did?
> *



I didn't know :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU!
> SAME HERE BRO :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## PINKY

VERY GOOD PICNIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MUCH PROPS TO MAJESTICS,EVEN THOUGH I DONT THINK IT WAS RIGHT THAT MAJESTICS COMPETED FOR THE MONEY EVEN THOUGH THEY SPONSORED THE HOP. BUT I CAN SAY THAT WITH THOSE RULES TODD WAS THE ONLY ONE TO BEAT ME EVEN THOUGH I CHIPPED OUT THE GAME


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Jan 2 2008, 09:31 PM~9593467-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT EVER HAPPENED WITH THA SINGLE PUMP THAT GOT DISQUALIFIED????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 09:33 PM~9593500
> *any car that got stuck was disqualified.....so a few got disqualified....or r u talking about something else?? :scrutinize:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79regal_@Jan 2 2008, 09:34 PM~9593518
> *THAT 2DR CAPRICE THAT DID LIKE 63" ON HIS SECOND TRY.....
> *





> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Jan 2 2008, 10:18 PM~9593964-->
> 
> 
> 
> I THOUGHT IT WAS CUZ HE WAS LOCKED UP HIGHER THEN WHAT THE RULES WERE :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINKY_@Jan 3 2008, 12:37 PM~9597234
> *VERY GOOD PICNIC :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: MUCH PROPS TO MAJESTICS,EVEN THOUGH I DONT THINK IT WAS RIGHT THAT MAJESTICS COMPETED FOR THE MONEY EVEN THOUGH THEY SPONSORED THE HOP. BUT I CAN SAY THAT WITH THOSE RULES TODD WAS THE ONLY ONE TO BEAT ME EVEN THOUGH I CHIPPED OUT THE GAME
> *



Thanks to the majestics for another good show :biggrin: although i agree with pinky majestics members shouldnt be hopping at there own show even if they are from diff chapters just my two sense :dunno: The caprice was disqualified for we dnt even know what reason first it was cuz the lock up wich after it crushed the bumber 10 times in a row it was an inch higher :uh:
* AND IT DOESNT HAVE NO PISTON PUMP JUST OLD SCHOOL TECHNOLOGY :biggrin: then it was disqualified for leaving the pit to change the motor but when brought back in da pit majestics members told us that if we hopped less than are first round we would losse thosse inches we said fuck it we dont hop for second we hop to win :biggrin: its messed up that even some majestics members knew we where getn screwed but what can you do :dunno: the past three years the only car that could compete with this single streeet that competed with this car is EL TRAVIESO :biggrin: well like Nene says its for the community  
http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh270/c...ticsshow068.flv

we hop for cash anyways not for trophys :biggrin: 







*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jan 3 2008, 01:18 PM~9597606
> *Thanks to the majestics for another good show :biggrin: although i agree with pinky majestics members shouldnt be hopping at there own show even if they are from diff chapters just my two sense :dunno: The caprice was disqualified for we dnt even know what reason first it was cuz the lock up wich after it crushed the bumber 10 times in a row it was an inch higher :uh:
> AND IT DOESNT HAVE NO PISTON PUMP JUST OLD SCHOOL TECHNOLOGY :biggrin:  then it was disqualified for leaving the pit to change the motor but when brought back in da pit majestics members told us that if we hopped less than are first round we would losse thosse inches we said fuck it we dont hop for second we hop to win :biggrin: its messed up that even some majestics members knew we where getn screwed but what can you do :dunno: the past three years the only car that could compete with this single streeet that competed with this car is EL TRAVIESO  :biggrin:  well like Nene says its for the community
> View My Video
> 
> we hop for cash anyways not for trophys :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
i think we all got screwed on the hop rules!!! :0 :0  *


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2008, 02:38 PM~9597775
> *i think we all got screwed on the hop rules!!! :0  :0
> *


i was gonna finish my truck hopper for this show but then found out there was no trucks allowed a said fuck it ill get to it when i can! and started on another project street car!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 3 2008, 01:37 PM~9597234
> *VERY GOOD PICNIC :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: MUCH PROPS TO MAJESTICS,EVEN THOUGH I DONT THINK IT WAS RIGHT THAT MAJESTICS COMPETED FOR THE MONEY EVEN THOUGH THEY SPONSORED THE HOP. BUT I CAN SAY THAT WITH THOSE RULES TODD WAS THE ONLY ONE TO BEAT ME EVEN THOUGH I CHIPPED OUT THE GAME
> *


 :tears:


----------



## weldermyass

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=376522&st=0



wish we could have seen more of the hops it all lokked great tho CONGRATULATIONS on a super successful event!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i clearly read members cant compete


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

and if thats true then im a winner :dunno:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 3 2008, 03:27 PM~9598195
> *and if thats true then im a winner  :dunno:
> *


So wait the car that won was from Majestics? 

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=376522&st=0 its right here plan as can be


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 3 2008, 03:32 PM~9598235
> *So wait the car that won was from Majestics?
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


yup


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 30 2007, 12:37 PM~9341406
> *members cant compete :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 3 2008, 04:26 PM~9598187
> *i clearly read members cant compete
> *


where did you read that at and why cant they compete


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 3 2008, 04:41 PM~9598298
> *
> *


that was a joke towards china man


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 3 2008, 02:44 PM~9598321
> *that  was  a joke  towards  china  man
> *


----------



## Big Rob M

You might of thought that wasnt fare to DQ the caprice but regaurdless if another member told you that, we still didnt let any other hoppers come in a 2nd time to the pit. So ther for its fare.


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 3 2008, 02:44 PM~9598321
> *that  was  a joke  towards  china  man
> *


yes it was a joke


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 3 2008, 03:55 PM~9598420
> *You might of thought that wasnt fare to DQ the caprice but regaurdless if another member told you that, we still didnt let any other hoppers come in a 2nd time to the pit. So ther for its fare.
> *


If that was the case why did they tell me if I got less inches thats what I would be stuck at the lower of the two heights ? I asked can I push it to the side and change the motor the said go out and come back in so thats what we did,like 2 cars later . If youre going to let cars hop only twice why did some get 3 to 4 chances switch , switch men take drive lines off fuck do just about anything they wanted ? Like my member said its all good we and alot of other people know we busted that ASS when the videos come out I hope it shows all the BITCHES hateing. Kinda funny a small ass town like Santa Maria straight serving big city car clubs :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 3 2008, 02:55 PM~9598420
> *You might of thought that wasnt fare to DQ the caprice but regaurdless if another member told you that, we still didnt let any other hoppers come in a 2nd time to the pit. So ther for its fare.
> *


yea but it should have told us that before we hopped again and burnt another motor! and what bout the car that hopped it three times and got to work on it in the pit but its ok everybody knows what car should have won :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

what is the problem of majestics competing its a ruler everyone can look at its not like they gonna cheat oh i know what it is seems like you cant beat a majestic car so you have to come on this shit and cry about it


----------



## FIREMAN63

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 3 2008, 02:18 AM~9594629
> *I'm thinkin it might be the POMONA FAIRGROUNDS (aka "FAIRPLEX" in Pomona). You can't find any location bigger than that! If the "Love Ride" was held there for all the thousands of bikers, I'm pretty sure The Big M can negotiate something for us lowriders! :thumbsup:
> *


 YEA ITS BIG ENOUGH ,
BUT THEY GET ALL SCARED ABOUT THE LRM RIOT SHOW BACK IN THE 90'S 
I DONT THINK THEY'LL GO FOR IT :dunno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Jan 3 2008, 06:14 PM~9599051
> *YEA ITS BIG ENOUGH ,
> BUT THEY GET ALL SCARED ABOUT THE LRM RIOT SHOW BACK IN THE 90'S
> I DONT THINK THEY'LL GO FOR IT  :dunno:
> *


yea i remember that day :biggrin: think home depot center should be big enough


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 3 2008, 04:15 PM~9599074
> *yea  i remember  that day  :biggrin:  think  home  depot center should  be  big  enough
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jan 3 2008, 03:22 PM~9598660
> *If that was the case why did they tell me if I got less inches thats what I would be stuck at the lower of the two heights ? I asked can I push it to the side and change  the motor  the said go out and come back in  so thats what we did,like 2 cars later . If youre going to let cars hop only twice why did some get 3 to 4 chances switch , switch men take drive lines off fuck do just about anything they wanted ? Like my member said its all good we and alot of other people know we busted that ASS when the videos come out I hope it shows all the BITCHES hateing. Kinda funny a small ass town like Santa Maria straight serving big city car clubs :biggrin:
> *


ill give it to you that caprice was working the second time


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 3 2008, 05:04 PM~9598971
> *what  is  the problem  of  majestics  competing  its  a ruler  everyone  can  look at  its  not like  they gonna cheat  oh  i know  what  it is  seems  like  you cant beat  a majestic car so  you have  to  come on this shit  and  cry  about it
> *


wasnt the hop sponsored by streetlife? and a majestics car won, right? even though todd is a majestic, his shop sponsored the hop. its not politics if a car hits higher inches and its built to the rules i wouldnt give a fuck if GOD himself sponsered the hop a win is a win and it was by the ruler. so wheres the problem


----------



## Big Rich

plus ,why cant majestics compete,,everyone paid to hop,,we even paid to enter the stadium


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 3 2008, 06:30 PM~9599193
> *plus ,why cant majestics compete,,everyone paid to  hop,,we even paid to enter the stadium
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: yes we did


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 3 2008, 05:21 PM~9599125
> *ill give it to you that caprice was working the second time
> *


Big Rich thanks  It was my bad I had a used moter from the back on the front we were testing 100am the night before couldnt get a motor at the show until Jerry Lamb steped up got me one like I said you guys throw one HELL of a show props to Majestics. Maybe next year have a indepent judge not connected to any one.


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jan 3 2008, 04:43 PM~9599318
> *Big Rich thanks  It was my bad I had a used moter from the back on the front we were testing 100am the night before couldnt get a motor at the show until Jerry Lamb steped up got me one like I said you guys throw one HELL of a show props to Majestics. Maybe next year have a indepent judge not connected to any one.
> *


THANKS MAN,AND SORRY ABOUT YOUR SITUATION,,NO ONE IS EVER GONNA BE HAPPY,,BUT ATLEAST IT WAS A HELL OF A GOOD DAY FOR ALL LOWRIDERS


----------



## 66wita6

HELL YEA IT WAS,THANX TO THE BIG "M" :thumbsup:


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jan 3 2008, 03:53 PM~9597894
> *:tears:
> *


WHY YOU CRYING?IF YOUR SAYING IM CRYING,YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP HOMIE,FIRST I DONT CRY AND IF YOU READ MY COMMENT I GAVE MUCH PROPS TO THE MAJESTICS! ITS A MEASLY 500 BUCKS SO AINT NO CRYING HERE MY COMMENT WAS I DIDNT THINK IT WAS COOL BUT AINT GOING TO HATE OR CRY LIKE I ALWAYS SAY MUCH PROPS TO THE HOPPERS AND ESPECIALLY TODD FOR BEATING ME,AND LIKE ALWAYS YOU MUST BE A CHEERLEADER THAT DONT HAVE A CAR :twak: :twak:


----------



## BOOM!

:biggrin: had a great time


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich

MOMS WAS CELEBRATING HER 70TH BIRTHDAY MAJESTICS COMPTON


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Happy Bday Ma!


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich

ONE OF BADDEST HOPPERS OUT THERE!!!


----------



## Big Rob M

what you think about that back bumper559 your boys from yhe LV. are with the big Majestics


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 3 2008, 07:21 PM~9600154
> *what you think about that back bumper559 your boys from yhe LV. are with the big Majestics
> *


thats ku

im with the big 

R.O


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 3 2008, 04:04 PM~9598496
> *yes it was a joke
> *


i was just speaking on what i read in the post ......... i was told i needed shocks for street so i put shocks then i was told i was to high at 37'' for street rules where posted i followed them and still it didnt seem good enuff


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 3 2008, 08:53 PM~9600452
> *i was just speaking on what i read in the post .........    i was told i needed shocks for street so i put shocks then i was told i was to high at 37'' for street  rules where posted i followed them and still it didnt seem good enuff
> *


YA CUZ YOUR WERE SUPPOSE TO BE AT 35 NOT 37


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 2 2008, 10:56 AM~9587692
> *HELL YEA, IT WAS A GOODTIME WE HAD,SANTANA AND SUENOS HAD 1 HELLA OF A FINE DAY THIER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 3 2008, 07:21 PM~9600153
> *ONE OF BADDEST  HOPPERS OUT  THERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  x2


----------



## DIPN714

WELLIT'S LIKE THIS U WIN SOME AND THEN U LOOSE SOME;;SOME TIME IT'S FAIR AND SOME TIME IT'S NOT''SO JUST REMEMBER U WILL NOT ALL WAYS GET THE INCHES U DESERVE BUT;;IF UR CAR GETS DOWN THE HOLE WORLD WILL KNOW;; JUST DON'T GIVE UP;; EVERY BODY HAS THERE DAY AND IF IT WASN'T UR DAY WAIT FOR ANOTHER TIME;;MAYBE U WILL HAVE IT AND MAYBEY U WILL NOT JUST KEEP TRING CAUSE BELEIVE ME IT'S FUN WIN OR LOSE;;BUT THE WINNING IS GREAT AND THE MONEY MAKES IT BETTER;;AND YES $500 IS NOT MUCH BUT IT CAN PAY FOR SOME WORK ON THE LOW LOW SO DON'T GIVE UP AND DON'T WRITE ANY CHECKS U CAINT CASH;;GOT IT;;;big al said it;;and if any one wants some of the elco just let me know u can fine it at reds at any time;;;check ur selfs causr i will wreck ur self;


----------



## DIPN714

double pump radical winner


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 3 2008, 06:53 PM~9600452
> *i was just speaking on what i read in the post .........    i was told i needed shocks for street so i put shocks then i was told i was to high at 37'' for street  rules where posted i followed them and still it didnt seem good enuff
> *


OK HERE ARE THE RULES FOR SINGLE PUMP..WHERE DOES IT SAY 37 INCHES,,IT SAYS 35 AND WITH SHOCKS

*SINGLE PUMP STREET= 35 INCH LOCK UP , STOCK MOUNTED REAR CONTROL ARMS AND SHOCKS, MUST BE A COMPLETE CAR WITH BOTH BUMPERS FRONT AND REAR!!!, PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00 AND TROPHY FOR KING OF THE YEAR!!! NO MINI OR FULL SIZE TRUCKS *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 3 2008, 09:59 PM~9601077
> *OK HERE ARE THE RULES FOR SINGLE PUMP..WHERE DOES IT SAY 37 INCHES,,IT SAYS 35 AND WITH SHOCKS
> 
> SINGLE PUMP STREET= 35 INCH  LOCK UP , STOCK MOUNTED REAR CONTROL ARMS AND SHOCKS, MUST BE A COMPLETE CAR WITH BOTH BUMPERS FRONT AND REAR!!!, PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00 AND TROPHY FOR KING OF THE YEAR!!! NO MINI OR FULL SIZE TRUCKS
> *


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY

*SINGLE PUMP STREET= 35 INCH LOCK UP , STOCK MOUNTED REAR CONTROL ARMS AND SHOCKS, MUST BE A COMPLETE CAR WITH BOTH BUMPERS FRONT AND REAR!!!, PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00 AND TROPHY FOR KING OF THE YEAR!!! NO MINI OR FULL SIZE TRUCKS *
[/quote]


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 3 2008, 08:59 PM~9601077
> *OK HERE ARE THE RULES FOR SINGLE PUMP..WHERE DOES IT SAY 37 INCHES,,IT SAYS 35 AND WITH SHOCKS
> 
> SINGLE PUMP STREET= 35 INCH  LOCK UP , STOCK MOUNTED REAR CONTROL ARMS AND SHOCKS, MUST BE A COMPLETE CAR WITH BOTH BUMPERS FRONT AND REAR!!!, PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00 AND TROPHY FOR KING OF THE YEAR!!! NO MINI OR FULL SIZE TRUCKS
> *


his car is a double


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 3 2008, 09:39 PM~9601491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS 4 THE PICS GOOD TIMER


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

THATS ALL THE PICS I GOT FROM THE HOP SORRY :twak: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 3 2008, 08:20 PM~9601263
> *his car is a double
> *


SO HE CHEATED :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## Guam707

There were alot of cars there.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

GOODTIMES</span> ALL THE TIME


----------



## STKN209

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 3 2008, 04:04 PM~9598971
> *what  is  the problem  of  majestics  competing  its  a ruler  everyone  can  look at  its  not like  they gonna cheat  oh  i know  what  it is  seems  like  you cant beat  a majestic car so  you have  to  come on this shit  and  cry  about it
> *


Thats like throwing your own car show and your car is getting judged too...Think about it...  No hate intended,just reality......


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 3 2008, 07:59 PM~9600506
> *YA CUZ YOUR WERE SUPPOSE TO BE AT 35 NOT 37
> *


42 '' double pumpin 35'' for single i seen your ride at the museum :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

DOUBLE PUMP STREET= 42 INCH LOCK UP WITH SHOCKS AND WITH CONTROL ARMS IN THE ORIGINAL LOCATION AND MUST BE COMPLETE CAR WITH FRONT CLIP AND BOTH BUMPERS FRONT AND REAR!!!! NO MINI OR FULL SIZE TRUCKS!!! PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00 AND TROPHY FOR KING OF THE YEAR!!!!!

its all good i got beat cant win them all we still had a good time


----------



## Alizee

few pics


----------



## Alizee

Lifestyle


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh:


----------



## Alizee




----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 4 2008, 12:02 AM~9603219
> *DOUBLE PUMP STREET= 42 INCH LOCK UP WITH SHOCKS AND WITH CONTROL ARMS IN THE ORIGINAL LOCATION AND MUST BE COMPLETE CAR WITH FRONT CLIP AND BOTH BUMPERS FRONT AND REAR!!!! NO MINI OR FULL SIZE TRUCKS!!! PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00 AND TROPHY FOR KING OF THE YEAR!!!!!
> 
> its all good i got beat  cant win them all  we still had a good time
> *


thats what happens when your a chipper!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64

:biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG

*THANKS POPEYE4RMRT FOR THIS PIC. :biggrin: *


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 3 2008, 10:50 PM~9603120
> *Thats like throwing your own car show and your car is getting judged too...Think about it...  No hate intended,just reality......
> *


reality is you cant beat the big m


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 4 2008, 12:50 AM~9603120
> *Thats like throwing your own car show and your car is getting judged too...Think about it...  No hate intended,just reality......
> *


then you should start building real hoppers to compete with the big doggs  there was a ruler you dumb ass


----------



## Bajito OG

> _Originally posted by BOOM!_@Jan 3 2008, 06:47 PM~9599852
> *:biggrin:  had a great time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* YES :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: WE DID.*


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## FIREMAN63

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 3 2008, 08:08 PM~9600036
> *MOMS WAS CELEBRATING HER 70TH BIRTHDAY  MAJESTICS COMPTON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THAT'S TIGHT 
:thumbsup: HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 4 2008, 07:39 AM~9604659
> *  there  was  a ruler  you dumb ass
> *


the ruler never lies :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 4 2008, 09:22 AM~9604967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this caddy still looks good i got some pics of it also back 2001 2002 at the san bernardino show


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 4 2008, 08:35 AM~9604643
> *reality  is you cant beat the big m
> *


 :0


----------



## Southside01

VERY NICE PICNIC,HOPE WE CAN GET ONE GOING IN CHICAGO SOON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 4 2008, 09:20 AM~9605425
> *:0
> *


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE




----------



## Beanerking1

Damn, Ron puttin it down for the Big "M". cool congrats to the club with there new member :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 3 2008, 07:13 PM~9600084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## B Town Fernie

How many inches did the TRE do


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Jan 4 2008, 01:16 PM~9606656
> *How many inches did the TRE do
> *


im pretty sure he siad 72


----------



## HiBid

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 2 2008, 12:56 PM~9587692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 DUKES S.D

JUST WANNA THANK THE BIG ''M'' FOR THROWING ONE HELL OF AN EVENT, IT WAS MY FIRST TIME OUT AT THIS EVENT,THE VIBE WAS POSITIVE,THE PEOPLE WHERE COOL AND THE CARS WHERE HOT,NOT A BAD WAY TO START OFF THE NEW YEAR OH YEAH BIG THANKS TO ''PELON'' FROM MAJESTICS S.D FOR THE INVITE. MUCH RESPECT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

Street Life had the cleanest hoppers at the picnic!


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 4 2008, 04:23 PM~9608484
> *Street Life had the cleanest hoppers at the picnic!
> *


----------



## SoCalLife

> JUST WANNA THANK THE BIG ''M'' FOR THROWING ONE HELL OF AN EVENT, IT WAS MY FIRST TIME OUT AT THIS EVENT,THE VIBE WAS POSITIVE,THE PEOPLE WHERE COOL AND THE CARS WHERE HOT,NOT A BAD WAY TO START OFF THE NEW YEAR
> 
> X2
> 
> WUP to Art, Vick, Rick and the rest of the Majestics Ventura Chapter!!


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY

NIGHTMARE FAMILY THE HOPPINATOR....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpgPHgwcR_s

52 INCHES THAT DAY


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

now could any one else read the ruler??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## DREAM ON

:0 










:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch




----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M

:biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life

ESE MI PRESI Q-VO CARNAL FUCK THEM OYHER VATOS.


----------



## eastbay_drop

i had a good time hangin out! seemed like the hop went on for hours! lol cant wait till next year!


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Jan 3 2008, 06:14 PM~9599051
> *YEA ITS BIG ENOUGH ,
> BUT THEY GET ALL SCARED ABOUT THE LRM RIOT SHOW BACK IN THE 90'S
> I DONT THINK THEY'LL GO FOR IT  :dunno:
> *


Riots can happen anywhere where there are large crowds. I think it was just a matter of time til it happened at the Sports Arena. The location is in the heart of L.A. and is accessible by car, bus and especially by foot. So many neighborhoods so close together brought to one place with easy access, it was like a ticking time bomb. The further an event is held from a main or central city, the lower the chances are for a riot or violence to occur. The Fairplex is not easily accessed if you don't have a car.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 4 2008, 11:43 PM~9611907
> *Riots can happen anywhere where there are large crowds. I think it was just a matter of time til it happened at the Sports Arena.  The location is in the heart of L.A. and is accessible by car, bus and especially by foot. So many neighborhoods so close together brought to one place with easy access, it was like a ticking time bomb. The further an event is held from a main or central city, the lower the chances are for a riot or violence to occur. The Fairplex is not easily accessed if you don't have a car.
> *


THATS VERY TRUE


----------



## Guest




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 4 2008, 11:43 PM~9611907
> *Riots can happen anywhere where there are large crowds. I think it was just a matter of time til it happened at the Sports Arena.  The location is in the heart of L.A. and is accessible by car, bus and especially by foot. So many neighborhoods so close together brought to one place with easy access, it was like a ticking time bomb. The further an event is held from a main or central city, the lower the chances are for a riot or violence to occur. The Fairplex is not easily accessed if you don't have a car.
> *


BUT THE DIFFERANCE BETWWEEN THOSE SHOWS AND OURS IS THAT OURS IS A PICNIC,,SO REALLY THE ONLY INVITES GO OUT TO CAR CLUBS,,SO EVERYONE THERE IS REALLY FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY :cheesy:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 5 2008, 10:47 AM~9613292
> *BUT THE DIFFERANCE BETWWEEN THOSE SHOWS AND OURS IS THAT OURS IS A PICNIC,,SO REALLY THE ONLY INVITES GO OUT TO CAR CLUBS,,SO EVERYONE THERE IS REALLY FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

X2 uffin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 4 2008, 08:33 PM~9609857
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats bad is fuck


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 4 2008, 11:33 PM~9609857
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE PIC.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jan 5 2008, 10:51 AM~9613316
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eight1eightstyle




----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 5 2008, 09:47 AM~9613292
> *BUT THE DIFFERANCE BETWWEEN THOSE SHOWS AND OURS IS THAT OURS IS A PICNIC,,SO REALLY THE ONLY INVITES GO OUT TO CAR CLUBS,,SO EVERYONE THERE IS REALLY FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY :cheesy:
> *


well said homie.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...diamonds023.flv after hop


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 5 2008, 02:02 PM~9614693
> *http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...diamonds023.flv                                                                after hop
> *


do you have more


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

nope


----------



## CROWDS91

my single street!


----------



## hoppin62

[/quote]

That's real hopping....Heavy ass car!!


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 5 2008, 10:47 AM~9613292
> *BUT THE DIFFERANCE BETWWEEN THOSE SHOWS AND OURS IS THAT OURS IS A PICNIC,,SO REALLY THE ONLY INVITES GO OUT TO CAR CLUBS,,SO EVERYONE THERE IS REALLY FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY :cheesy:
> *


That is VERY true. Hopefully the owners of the location you guys will get next year will know the difference between a "carshow" where everyone is welcomed and "picnic" where its by invite.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 3 2008, 09:48 PM~9601626
> *THATS ALL THE PICS I GOT FROM THE HOP SORRY :twak:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Dope shots Pop


----------



## REPENTANCE

Anybody got any video to toss on here or a link???


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 5 2008, 05:41 PM~9615977
> *That is VERY true. Hopefully the owners of the location you guys will get next year will know the difference between a "carshow" where everyone is welcomed and "picnic" where its by invite.
> *


ME AND MY FAMILY HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC I WOULD RATHER BE AT A PICNIC THAN A FUCKEN SHOW MY 2 CENTS ON THIS IS THAT THE PICNIC WAS NOTHING BUT TRUE LOWRIDERS NOT PUNKS THAT WANT TO CAUSE TROUBLE LIKE AT SHOW'S THIS PINIC GAVE A REAL POSITIVE MOVE TO THE LOWRIDER SCENE AND SHOWED THE MEDIA,POLICE AND THE CITY THAT WE ARE PEACEFUL THANKS MAJESTICS LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Jan 5 2008, 06:04 PM~9616498
> *ME AND MY FAMILY HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC I WOULD RATHER BE AT  A PICNIC THAN A FUCKEN SHOW MY 2 CENTS ON THIS IS THAT THE PICNIC WAS NOTHING BUT TRUE LOWRIDERS NOT PUNKS THAT WANT TO CAUSE TROUBLE LIKE AT SHOW'S THIS PINIC GAVE A REAL POSITIVE MOVE TO THE LOWRIDER SCENE AND SHOWED THE MEDIA,POLICE AND THE CITY THAT WE ARE PEACEFUL THANKS MAJESTICS LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT YEAR.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg

it was a bomb ass day and night


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 2 2008, 11:56 AM~9587692
> *HELL YEA, IT WAS A GOODTIME WE HAD,SANTANA AND SUENOS HAD 1 HELLA OF A FINE DAY THIER..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



looking good Vic.nice to see Rudy brought out his bomba.tell him i said what's up.he was firme enough to shofer for prima's wedding.


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Jan 5 2008, 08:04 PM~9616498
> *ME AND MY FAMILY HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC I WOULD RATHER BE AT  A PICNIC THAN A FUCKEN SHOW MY 2 CENTS ON THIS IS THAT THE PICNIC WAS NOTHING BUT TRUE LOWRIDERS NOT PUNKS THAT WANT TO CAUSE TROUBLE LIKE AT SHOW'S THIS PINIC GAVE A REAL POSITIVE MOVE TO THE LOWRIDER SCENE AND SHOWED THE MEDIA,POLICE AND THE CITY THAT WE ARE PEACEFUL THANKS MAJESTICS LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT YEAR.
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Jan 5 2008, 08:04 PM~9616498
> *ME AND MY FAMILY HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC I WOULD RATHER BE AT  A PICNIC THAN A FUCKEN SHOW MY 2 CENTS ON THIS IS THAT THE PICNIC WAS NOTHING BUT TRUE LOWRIDERS NOT PUNKS THAT WANT TO CAUSE TROUBLE LIKE AT SHOW'S THIS PINIC GAVE A REAL POSITIVE MOVE TO THE LOWRIDER SCENE AND SHOWED THE MEDIA,POLICE AND THE CITY THAT WE ARE PEACEFUL THANKS MAJESTICS LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT YEAR.
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 4 2008, 09:22 AM~9604967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks Familliar :0 :uh:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jan 5 2008, 01:34 PM~9614834
> *
> my single street!
> *


Nice :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## therealest1

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jan 2 2008, 04:08 PM~9589459
> *HERE ARE SOME MOE PICS I TOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> :cool:*


----------



## NIMSTER64

LOOK AT THAT CRAZY KID :0 ON THE WALL IN THE BACK


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 7 2008, 11:00 AM~9629235
> *LOOK AT THAT CRAZY KID  :0 ON THE WALL IN THE BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





HAHA I SAW THAT TOO HE WANTED TO C IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 4 2008, 05:23 PM~9608484
> *Street Life had the cleanest hoppers at the picnic!
> *


 :0


----------



## My98Lincoln

:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

ANOTHER GREAT EVENT AND I MISSED IT.GLAD TO SEE EVRYONE HAVING FUN HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR FOR ME.


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 7 2008, 08:00 AM~9629235
> *LOOK AT THAT CRAZY KID  :0 ON THE WALL IN THE BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YA HE SAID 2 HIM SELF FUCK ALL OF U GUYS TRYIN 2 C THA HOP IMMA SIT MY ASS UP HERE N WATCH


----------



## CHAVO313

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 7 2008, 08:00 AM~9629235
> *LOOK AT THAT CRAZY KID  :0 ON THE WALL IN THE BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*CHILLIN !! *:biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559

HEY ELF YOU WANT SOME ORANGE JUICE  I MEAN ALF :0


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jan 7 2008, 05:34 PM~9632445
> *HELL YA HE SAID 2 HIM SELF FUCK ALL OF U GUYS TRYIN 2 C THA HOP IMMA SIT MY ASS UP HERE N WATCH
> *


WHO CARES ABOUT THE KID LOOK AT THE BAD ASS MUTHAFUCKER ON THE SWITCH!!! MUCH PROPS TO THAT GUY HES HANDSOME AS HELL TO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 7 2008, 09:46 PM~9635850
> *WHO CARES ABOUT THE KID LOOK AT THE BAD ASS MUTHAFUCKER ON THE SWITCH!!! MUCH PROPS TO THAT GUY HES HANDSOME AS HELL TO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I BELIEVE THE CHILDREN ARE FUTURE TEACH THEM WELL AND LET THEM HIT THE SWITCH. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

:0


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 7 2008, 08:00 PM~9634321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you think Vmax is saying to him self these mother $uckers dont want me to build another hopper


----------



## peter cruz

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Majestics Car Club New Years Day Picnic is what lowriding is all about. Much props again to the big "M" for starting another New Year with a great event to kick off 2008. Thanks again and see you all again next year and with much respect to the BIG "M". </span>*


----------



## Big Rich

check out this video for those that missed the picnic :cheesy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwxQJMiLj-o


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jan 8 2008, 11:53 AM~9640006
> *Do you think Vmax is saying to him self these mother $uckers dont want me to build another hopper
> *


How do you know he hasn't built one already?


----------



## jsozae

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Jan 8 2008, 06:27 PM~9643086
> *How do you know he hasn't built one already?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 8 2008, 04:09 PM~9641423
> *check out  this video for those that missed the picnic :cheesy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwxQJMiLj-o
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## Big Rob M

whats up with you bk


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## SEANZILLA

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

oh by the way, we did'nt give a good picnic the people that came did thanks to all that came...you made the show off the hook ...just had to get that out :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 11 2008, 10:39 AM~9667368
> *oh by the way, we did'nt give a good picnic the people that came did  thanks to all that came...you made the show off the hook ...just had to get that out :biggrin:
> *


hell yayou said it wally  nice to see you


----------



## CHALIO

good show


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 8 2008, 06:09 PM~9641423
> *check out  this video for those that missed the picnic :cheesy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwxQJMiLj-o
> *


----------



## lil watcha

LOOKS LIKE A GOOD SHOW GOTTA MAKE IT OUT THERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## dmacraider

:worship: :thumbsup: RICHIE RICH


----------



## TRUDAWG

Was my first time going, and I truly enjoyed every minute of it. This picnic and Vegas are my Must go to events now every year


----------



## GOODFELLAS

what,s up with the pics of the hogs!!!!!!!!!!
200 more bikes there!!!


----------



## gabendacutlass

strictly family and gabendacutlass in da house


----------



## gabendacutlass

downloading some more ...


----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass

maybe post more tomorrow 166 pics dont have all nite enjoy thanks ....


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jan 12 2008, 06:52 PM~9678135
> *maybe post more tomorrow 166 pics dont have all nite enjoy thanks ....
> *


its saturday you already got outta work, you know you aint got shit else to do :0 :0 jp uffin:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jan 12 2008, 07:49 PM~9678119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE PICS


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jan 11 2008, 02:35 PM~9669444
> *hell yayou said it wally   nice to see you
> *


  x2


----------



## DIPN714

king of the year;;$500.00 and trophy;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

MY BOY RANDY;;DON'T HATE THE 48;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## CHUCC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2axyMAI2rgM


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jan 15 2008, 02:41 PM~9701682
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2axyMAI2rgM
> *


 :cheesy: Nice Video!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 15 2008, 11:40 PM~9707132
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## fairydust87

man i deffently have to go next year......


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 19 2008, 03:14 PM~9734731
> *man i deffently have to go next year......
> *


You won''t be disappointed...


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## petetrejo

was there this year, will drive my 57 chevy from Solana Beach [Eden Gardens] next year.


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## stricklyclownin

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 15 2008, 05:46 PM~9951924
> *
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSa8S12LaEQ


----------

